# Nintendo Direct (Smash 4)



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2013)

*The Chargeman Ken (Super Smash Bros. 4) Topic.*

Eeeei!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Might actually be time to get excited about the Wii U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

<Generic cynical comment about Pachi being further disappointed by Nintendo expecting nothing to change...and being 100% correct as per usual.>


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> <Generic cynical comment about Pachi being further disappointed by Nintendo expecting nothing to change...and being 100% correct as per usual.>



Who could possibly object to new Smash Bros? D:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't played a good, fun round of Smash Bros since Melee. The Wii's Brawl was good in concept, but the controls and pacing made the game unplayable.


----------



## Xeno (Jun 6, 2013)

If I end up getting a Wii U or 3DS this'll probably be one of the only reasons.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 6, 2013)

i can guarantee no one who loves melee will like it cause it's not an exact mirror copy of melee :v


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

I expect it to be like brawl. With more characters. If I'm wrong ill eat my shoe.


----------



## Percy (Jun 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I expect it to be like brawl. With more characters. If I'm wrong ill eat my shoe.


Knowing Nintendo, that'll likely be what it is.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> Knowing Nintendo, that'll likely be what it is.



I'm hoping for the impossible: downloadable characters. Imagine it, really wishing Nintendo included a character and then holy shit what is this an update oh yes bro yes.


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I'm hoping for the impossible: downloadable characters. Imagine it, really wishing Nintendo included a character and then holy shit what is this an update oh yes bro yes.


 That'll be $20 for your new character pack.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Haven't played a good, fun round of Smash Bros since Melee. The Wii's Brawl was good in concept, but the controls and pacing made the game unplayable.


I never once got that vibe at all.



Teal said:


> That'll be $20 for your new character pack.


We're talking about Smash bros, not Skylanders, right?


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I never once got that vibe at all.
> 
> 
> We're talking about Smash bros, not Skylanders, right?


 Silly boy do you think you'll get the newest DLC for free?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> That'll be $20 for your new character pack.



For my favourites I would pay those 20 American squidbillies. Hoping Midna will be a playable character.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> <Generic cynical comment about Pachi being further disappointed by Nintendo expecting nothing to change...and being 100% correct as per usual.>


*70%


Xeno said:


> If I end up getting a Wii U or 3DS this'll probably be one of the only reasons.


This here, Is what I hate so much.

Smash is not a system seller. There's much better games on the 3DS (Not sure about WiiU).


----------



## Teal (Jun 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> *70%
> 
> This here, Is what I hate so much.
> 
> Smash is not a system seller. *There's much better games on the 3DS *(Not sure about WiiU).


 I'd have a shit-ton of games for it if I could afford them.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 7, 2013)

secretfur said:


> For my favourites I would pay those 20 American squidbillies. Hoping Midna will be a playable character.


If we're going to have Midna, we totally also need wolf Link.


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, I'm really glad there's a smash 4 coming out. I genuinely am. It's just that I fully expect it to fail to sell the WiiU to me, as nothing yet has.

It's sad, that. But I'll be watching the Direct happily nontheless.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> This here, Is what I hate so much.
> 
> Smash is not a system seller. There's much better games on the 3DS (Not sure about WiiU).



Speak for yourself, if Smash 4 looks good I'm buying some form of Nintendo console.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 7, 2013)

Teal said:


> That'll be $20 for your new character pack.



Actually the last time they included DLC it was like $2.50 a map and then like $6 or something for a map. 



In before people start hating the new Smash Bros because their favourite(s) didn't make the cut. Also in before someone mentions the annoying Smash Bros tourney players watering the game down to just a handful of characters and forgetting that it is a game meant to screw around in not actually be taken seriously. 

Since Namco's involved in this they should totally include Barbatos as a support trophy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efJlhwRmRfw 
NO. ITEMS. EVEEEEERRRRRR


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 7, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Speak for yourself, if Smash 4 looks good I'm buying some form of Nintendo console.


Yeah, By then I'll have a handful of great games to play instead of Smash 4.


Digitalpotato said:


> In before people start hating the new Smash Bros because their favourite(s) didn't make the cut. Also in before someone mentions the annoying Smash Bros tourney players watering the game down to just a handful of characters and forgetting that it is a game meant to screw around in not actually be taken seriously.


What if I hate Smash because people treat it as a system seller?

Does that make me a hipster?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't wait for the new Smash Bros game. I don't have a Wii U, but I bet it'll look stunning in 3d on my 3ds XL screen. Now I'll be able to play a Smash game with decent graphics wherever I go. I know it'll be a long wait though. Last I heard of it, it was estimated for a 2015 release.
I'm also definitely going to look forward to E3's Pokemon X and Y presentation. I can't wait for that either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2013)

Smash Bros has never been enough for me to buy a system.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Smash Bros has never been enough for me to buy a system.


It'd make me strongly consider getting a Wii U if it wern't for the fact that I PC game so much. Even so, I'd definitely still play on Wii U if I had one. It's a tough one.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah, By then I'll have a handful of great games to play instead of Smash 4.



By then I'll have a handful of great games to play too. The 3DS is a great console, Smash 4 will just give me the push to finally buy one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It'd make me strongly consider getting a Wii U if it wern't for the fact that I PC game so much. Even so, I'd definitely still play on Wii U if I had one. It's a tough one.



Only game that's really, REALLY making me consider at least buying the base unit is Sonic, but nothing else.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I sure hope they keep Ike(Fire Emblem) from Brawl. He's one of my faves.
I also hope they put in Krystal(Star Fox), Issac(Golden Sun), Felix(Golden Sun),Rosalina(Super Mario), Prince Ephraim(Fire Emblem), Blaziken(Pokemon),Quote(Cave Story), Misery(Cave Story), and Mega Man(Mega Man). I mean, we need some spear fighters, and Krystal and Prince Ephraim could do that. Spear fighting would add something a bit unique to the series.


XoPachi said:


> Smash Bros has never been enough for me to buy a system.


The Wii U seems to be a pretty boss system to me.
It's a very powerful console at a reasonable price with a lot of potential and good games probably making their way to it, such as Smash Bros., new Zelda, Zelda: Windwaker HD, hopefully a new Star Fox game, and probably a few 3rd party titles here and there. Plus you can buy older titles, including Earthbound!
It's better then the Xbox One at least.


----------



## Teal (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> The Wii U seems to be a pretty boss system to me.
> It's a very powerful console at a reasonable price with a lot of potential and good games probably making their way to it, such as Smash Bros., new Zelda, Zelda: Windwaker HD, hopefully a new Star Fox game, and probably a few 3rd party titles here and there. Plus you can buy older titles,* including Earthbound*!
> It's better then the Xbox One at least.


 Is that confirmed or a rumor?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

Teal said:


> Is that confirmed or a rumor?


Confirmed.
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/17/earthbound-coming-to-the-virtual-console/
Earthbound will be on Virtual Console.
Please forgive me if that isn't the right link. There are multiple news sites confirming this, I believe, but I cannot check this site or any other since my internet loads this sites rather slowly.
But yeah, its been confirmed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I also hope they put in Krystal(Star Fox), Issac(Golden Sun), Felix(Golden Sun),Rosalina(Super Mario), Prince Ephraim(Fire Emblem), Blaziken(Pokemon),Quote(Cave Story), Misery(Cave Story), and Mega Man(Mega Man).


Wishful thinking?


Battlechili1 said:


> hopefully a new Star Fox game


Yeah, No.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I sure hope they keep Ike(Fire Emblem) from Brawl. He's one of my faves.
> I also hope they put in Krystal(Star Fox), Issac(Golden Sun), Felix(Golden Sun),Rosalina(Super Mario), Prince Ephraim(Fire Emblem), Blaziken(Pokemon),Quote(Cave Story), Misery(Cave Story), and Mega Man(Mega Man). I mean, we need some spear fighters, and Krystal and Prince Ephraim could do that. Spear fighting would add something a bit unique to the series.
> 
> The Wii U seems to be a pretty boss system to me.
> ...



After that last accident of a Zelda game, not caring for future console installments till I see improvement. WWHD? Why do I care? I have WW on GameCube. Not paying $50 for graphics. EarthBound? Port. Have it on PC. Starfox is deader than shit. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it'd be cool if Skull Kid were in the next Smash Bros. He'd have some nice moves if he was wearing Majora's Mask.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Wishful thinking?
> 
> Yeah, No.


Wishful thinking indeed. Though I think Krystal(Star Fox), Issac(Golden Sun), and Mega Man(Mega Man) have a decent chance of getting in. Krystal's the only Star Fox character that makes sense to add at this point, Golden Sun music was in Brawl, Golden Sun characters were trophies, I believe, and it does seem to be a Nintendo series with new games still coming out. Finally, Mega Man seems like a good idea since back in the day it was pretty much a Nintendo only series. It'd be a nice 3rd party addition.

Why not? Star Fox games are usually pretty fun, but they need a developer who knows what they are doing. A 3D remake of 64 isn't really a new game, Command is something I think most fans of that series wants to forget existed(plus it isn't canon anyways), and Assault, while fun, had some problems. Star Fox still isn't a dead series as of yet, and Retro Studios has yet to announce what game its been working on.


XoPachi said:


> After that last accident of a Zelda game, not caring for future console installments till I see improvement. WWHD? Why do I care? I have WW on GameCube. Not paying $50 for graphics. EarthBound? Port. Have it on PC. Starfox is deader than shit. Don't get your hopes up.


PC version isn't legal though. Star Fox isn't dead. Star Fox 64 3D happened recently and not too terribly long ago Star Fox Command happened. A dead series would be F-Zero.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 8, 2013)

I know Krystal gives all you furries atomic boners but I'd rather there not be a THIRD fox clone.
Also they fucked up starfox with adventures and command so much I actually hope it stays dead.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I know Krystal gives all you furries atomic boners but I'd rather there not be a THIRD fox clone.
> Also they fucked up starfox with adventures and command so much I actually hope it stays dead.



Krystal makes my penis shrivel.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 8, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Krystal makes my penis shrivel.


She looks so bad in adventures.


----------



## Riho (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll only be excited if Snake is in it again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Wishful thinking indeed. Though I think Krystal(Star Fox), Issac(Golden Sun), and Mega Man(Mega Man) have a decent chance of getting in. Krystal's the only Star Fox character that makes sense to add at this point, Golden Sun music was in Brawl, Golden Sun characters were trophies, I believe, and it does seem to be a Nintendo series with new games still coming out. Finally, Mega Man seems like a good idea since back in the day it was pretty much a Nintendo only series. It'd be a nice 3rd party addition.
> 
> Why not? Star Fox games are usually pretty fun, but they need a developer who knows what they are doing. A 3D remake of 64 isn't really a new game, Command is something I think most fans of that series wants to forget existed(plus it isn't canon anyways), and Assault, while fun, had some problems. Star Fox still isn't a dead series as of yet, and Retro Studios has yet to announce what game its been working on.
> 
> PC version isn't legal though. Star Fox isn't dead. Star Fox 64 3D happened recently and not too terribly long ago Star Fox Command happened. A dead series would be F-Zero.



>Another port.
They only made that because they knew most Starfox fans only played 64 and don't care for any others so a remake would sell like hotcakes.

Last new title was 7 years ago. That's 3 years short of how long F-Zero's been dead for. Shouldn't take 7, Hell 2 years for a multi million dollar company to make an arcade shooter.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> >Another port.
> They only made that because they knew most Starfox fans only played 64 and don't care for any others so a remake would sell like hotcakes.
> 
> Last new title was 7 years ago. That's 3 years short of how long F-Zero's been dead for. Shouldn't take 7, Hell 2 years for a multi million dollar company to make an arcade shooter.


I count 64 3D as a new title. Also, I think Miyamoto himself has said that he was dissapointed that 64 3D didn't do as well as he hoped, and many companies have said that they are interested in making a Star Fox game. It's not dead yet. I think at least Miyamoto doesn't want it to die.
Actually most Starfox games, even Command and Adventures, are pretty well recieved and the only people who actively show issues with them are some Star Fox fans who think everything was ruined after 64. Most people aren't actually on that mindset. I enjoyed every one I've played (I've only played Adventures and Assault).



Falaffel said:


> I know Krystal gives all you furries atomic boners but I'd rather there not be a THIRD fox clone.
> Also they fucked up starfox with adventures and command so much I actually hope it stays dead.


One of the things I like about the idea of Krystal being put in is the fact that she wouldn't be a Fox clone. The reason? She would fight with her staff. That would pretty much make her whole moveset be different for the most part.
Also, I liked Adventures. It might just be the fact that I'm a huge Zelda fan, and anything trying to be Zelda is something I'm glad to see, but it really wasn't so bad. Just different. I want Star Fox games to have a mix of on foot and air. Besides, why want it to die? A new game wouldn't hurt things, right? Besides, they could fix the games.


Falaffel said:


> She looks so bad in adventures.


I thought she looked best in Adventures.

I'm getting off topic though. Point is, I think a new Star Fox game is possible, and its something I'm hoping for.
Sadly the only games Nintendo gives top treatment to are Mario and Zelda, it seems.
Anyways...back on topic-ish.
Smash....Anything anyone hoping to see in this new Smash game?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I count 64 3D as a new title.



It's not, though. The only difference from the N64 version are the slight differences in the multiplayer and the updated graphics. 




Battlechili1 said:


> I enjoyed every one I've played (I've only played Adventures and Assault).



If you've only played those two then you can't be used to the quality of the other games in the series. Adventures is a decent game, shaky voice acting and annoying characters aside, and I haven't played Assault, but neither games are as great as Star Fox 64 or the original Star Fox the SNES (or even the unreleased Star Fox 2, if you've played it on an emulator). You _need_ to play the SNES and 64 games to get an idea of how a normal Star Fox game plays out.




Battlechili1 said:


> One of the things I like about the idea of Krystal being put in is the fact that she wouldn't be a Fox clone. The reason? She would fight with her staff. That would pretty much make her whole moveset be different for the most part.



That's not such a bad idea, you know.




Battlechili1 said:


> I think a new Star Fox game is possible, and its something I'm hoping for.



There's a difference between something being possible and something being likely or not. Whilst a new Star Fox game is possible, it's rather unlikely at this stage. Take missing Doctor Who episodes for example - it's perfectly possible foreign TV stations could return copies of them to the BBC, but far from likely nowadays considering the time elapsed from when they were bought from BBC Enterprises (early 70s) to today.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Actually most Starfox games, even Command and Adventures, are pretty well recieved and the only people who actively show issues with them are some Star Fox fans who think everything was ruined after 64.


I loved Adventures.  Sure, it was more Zelda formula than Starfox formula, but it was _fun_.  And I can never forget the fur rendering on pretty much everything in-game.  And with the GAMECUBE. Why the hell the Brawl design team didn't bother imitating that technique . . . beyond me.

But that's just an aesthetic complaint.  The biggest complaint I have about Brawl is why the fuck is there no Pointer support in the menu screens.  When you have a point-and-click input device you DO NOT REQUIRE THE USER TO TILT AN ANALOG STICK OR HIT A D-PAD TO MOVE SOME STUPID CURSOR ACROSS IT.



Falaffel said:


> ...I'd rather there not be a THIRD fox clone.



Krystal would clone Fox about as much as Peach clones Bowser.  Just let her have her staff from Adventures and she'll fight a lot different than the other Star team members.

And while Falco and Wolf are mostly Fox clones, the differences they do have in Brawl are definitely worth it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2013)

My only issue with Adventures was the replay value. None. 
I still like Assault more though. Command is my favorite released SF. But Starfox 2 is my favorite. The whole mech thing was awesome and it worked rather well.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My only issue with Adventures was the replay value. None.
> I still like Assault more though. Command is my favorite released SF. But Starfox 2 is my favorite. The whole mech thing was awesome and it worked rather well.



Adventures started to feel like a chore to complete. However a new Star Fox similar to 64 is something I would be all about.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But Starfox 2 is my favorite. The whole mech thing was awesome and it worked rather well.



Starfox 2 is great. It's a shame it never got released.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 8, 2013)

Assault was and is one of my favorite titles EVER so don't get me wrong. Krystal was a good character with an OK voice actor. Adventures wasn't and shouldn't be a starfox game. Command had such a stupid ass plot with Gawd awful voi- I mean Blabber. And it was on DS which is just a bad idea as its control scheme was just AWFUL.
also if Krystal has her staff in smash 4 and has a completely new skill set then fine s'all good. In fact that sounds great. Furries now have boner material in their smash game and the peachxKrystal fanfics can start rollin in.

And hopefully make a level editor that ain't complete shit.

Now enough of my hating as its all probably bullshit.
What I want in smash 4? Idunno whats a new Nintendo game? Hopefully mii's will stay away. Atleast some form of balance. Give Luigi a move set that's not Mario's, like Luigi's mansion move set. Make it so every char is unlocked for multiplauer at start. Make levels that aren't fucking annoying. New game types? Get rid of Meta kinght cause fuck him. Give pikachu a different down-b. IF THEY WANT A STORY MODE GET VOICE ACTORS that'd be awesome.

I suck at this. Mostly because I love brawl and their ain't much more I want on it.

Edit : I'm on my phone T_T so I ain't fixing this monstrosity of a post. You get the idea.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2013)

They need to nix chain grabbing and NERF the fucking DI from Brawl. Because characters like SNAKE and his high tier ass DI meaning he could never die was bullshit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They need to nix chain grabbing and NERF the fucking DI from Brawl. Because characters like SNAKE and his high tier ass DI meaning he could never die was bullshit.


Well it's not so much the DI but rather the momentum canceling. part of the reason snake lived so long was cause he had amazing momentum canceling with his aerials, also he's actually really heavy anyways. what was very silly about momentum canceling was how the glass cannon game and watch (second lightest character in the game) could survive to super high percents because he had really the only viable complete momentum ender (donkey kong and yoshi also have ones but yoshis is his egg roll which leaves him totally defensless, and DKs leaves him helpless but at least he can move far with it.) i love DI and SDI and it makes things pretty darn interesting and cool (like how it makes pika's Down smash pretty weak sauce, which is not that great anyways  ). So what you want fixed is the momentum canceling, i kind of prefer it over melee, since melee had an odd area where there's a pause between you being knocked back and out of sight giving you a slight chance of dieing and then you dieing, this area was kind of a pain and i liked not really having it in brawl. though silly things like how much better certain characters are at momentum canceling than others is pretty crazy.

Also as for chaingrabbing it's hard to predict how it would work and for ice climbers it's pretty near impossible to remove it from them without radically changing how they work.

I hope bayonetta,travis touchdown, and a non sword using fire emblem character. also it would be silly if they have the new main sword characters from FE awakening in it since they use the same fighting style.

Also first characters i'm going to try are any of those three if they exist in the game, peach (my main in both melee and brawl), and ganondorf (he can only be improved from his brawl counterpart).


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2013)

^You right.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 8, 2013)

But yea i love DI and as long as it's still there even in melees more strict form i will be happy, partially cause it's fun to prevent my death and partially cause i'm actually above average at it for non casual players XP

Also i hope they somehow make grabs a little less rediculously good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 8, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> But yea i love DI and as long as it's still there even in melees more strict form i will be happy, partially cause it's fun to prevent my death and partially cause i'm actually above average at it for non casual players XP



You and me both. I want it, but certain characters don't need an extremely buffed DI. Snake's already heavy and he's top tier to begin with while having one of if not the best recovery in Smash Bros history. He doesn't also need you know...to NOT die. They've gotta get pro players like Ally or M2k to extensively test the next one assuming it's not 100% different. I'm sure some things will slip by. Always does. But nothing _that_ obvious, please. ;-;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 9, 2013)

Well it's a bit of his momentum canceling but snake was already one of the heaviest characters so it's hard to knock him out normally, pair that with a decently hard to gimp recovery and you have a character who will live a really long amount of time. Pretty sure snake is one of the top 5 heaviest characters, maybe a little less than that but he's still normally really heavy. also just cause pros test a game doesn't mean it will come out balanced (look at injustice and how rediculous some of the characters are compared to others), very very few games come out balanced and even then i feel brawl had a good viability curve compared at the very least compared to melee.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> And hopefully make a level editor that ain't complete shit.


Brawl's level editor ain't bad, but:
- SERIOUSLY WTF NO POINTER SUPPORT?!?
- The mandatory empty space around stage features.  I understand it's there for a reason, but it should be mergeable when an adjacent tile also has mandatory empty space around it.  For example, a 3x3 stair tile wastes a lot of empty space that could otherwise be used to make levels more interesting.
- Conveyor belts should have the option to be at the top of their respective tile, to align with platform/block tiles, rather than at the bottom.
- Spikes that face sideways or down, not just up.
- Stretchable ladders.  They're the only tile you can't change the size of, and it hurts.
- Ability to extend the edge of the level all the way out to KO.  Then you can have levels that actually feel set on solid ground instead of constantly floating in space.
- Ability to specify player starting locations.  Try duplicating Final Destination sometime (it's just a solid floor 9 tiles wide) and note how the algorithm simply cannot space the players evenly.



> Make it so every char is unlocked for multiplauer at start.


. . . do you know what the term "replay value" means?



XoPachi said:


> They need to nix chain grabbing and NERF the fucking DI from Brawl. Because characters like SNAKE and his high tier ass DI meaning he could never die was bullshit.


What's a DI?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 9, 2013)

no more random trips
really...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 9, 2013)

Directional Influence.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Make it so every char is unlocked for multiplauer at start.


What about Char?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Directional Influence.


to exapnd on this more it's you controlling where you go when you get hit by using both the analog and the c-stick. You do this to lengthen your trajectory and survive hits for longer times, basically you always wanna aim towards the stage in a diagonal direction. Combine this with momentum canceling which is using a non special arial move and fast falling it (generally upair is the best for most characters) and you will surviving generally 20-30% more, a good trick to fast falling is mashing up on the c-stick while holding down on the analog stick. you can also do this with the c-stick to get out of multihit moves much more easily, the best way to practice it is mashing up out of pikas downsmash with both analog sticks. I find DI makes the game way more interesting since you can DI everything.

Also levels that go all the way to the edge are pretty lame since it becomes a game of waiting by the edge for them to come, or in other cases waiting far enough that they can't knock you out but you can knock them out.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> . . . do you know what the term "replay value" means?


I know full well what it means but PLEASE don't try and tell me you think ssb needs unlockable characters for multiplayer to have replay value... Its like saying modern shooter field 3 needs a singleplayer mode.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I know full well what it means but PLEASE don't try and tell you think ssb needs unlockable characters for multiplayer to have replay value... Its like saying modern shooter field 3 needs a singleplayer mode.


Yea the replay value of brawl doesn't come from the unlockable characters. it never did for smash games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 9, 2013)

I like unlockable characters. To me, once you've unlocked all the characters, beaten the story mode, and beaten any extras, regardless of what kind of game it is, it starts to get dull. Having to unlock characters gives me more incentive to play the game. It also gives me a sense of accomplishment once I unlock one, like "YES! I did it! I finally got that character!" *starts playing that character a little*. It's fun. I don't want all the characters from the start. I want to work for them.



Falaffel said:


> I know full well what it means but PLEASE don't try and tell me you think ssb needs unlockable characters for multiplayer to have replay value... Its like saying modern shooter field 3 needs a singleplayer mode.


I actually like that CoD games come with singleplayer modes. I have poor internet connection, so I can't even play that game online. Granted, that makes the game almost not worth playing, but the singleplayer is kind of fun I guess. I think it should come with a single player mode.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

But Call of battlefield doesn't need a single player. Sure its nice but it is not needed one bit.

As for unlockable chars. OK fine have semi-clones as unlockables or different skins. Problem solved!

Hugz?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you actually AGAINST them putting content in a game?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Are you actually AGAINST them putting content in a game?


Well shit I dug myself a hole here.

Answer: no. All I'm saying is its not needed. It was a stupid comparison in the first place. Sowwy *tucks tail between legs and looks away shamefully*

Point is unlocking characters is tedious for a game like brawl where brawl mode is all the fun. Add in skin/semi-clone unlockables for people who like unlockables.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I like unlockable characters. To me, once you've unlocked all the characters, beaten the story mode, and beaten any extras, regardless of what kind of game it is, it starts to get dull.


If you ever try playing a game on at least something close to a competitive level even if it's just competition with your friends you will find 0% of the replayability in the unlockables. It's about learning the game you play and constantly improving. It's also super fun in a much more lasting way than just playing the game without learning a game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2013)

http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 10, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If you ever try playing a game on at least something close to a competitive level even if it's just competition with your friends you will find 0% of the replayability in the unlockables. It's about learning the game you play and constantly improving. It's also super fun in a much more lasting way than just playing the game without learning a game.



Doesn't even have to be the traditional competitive sense. Sometimes breaking even a single player game is great. I've been playing Sonic Adventure since I was 8 yet I still learn new things in Sonic's levels alone due to it's not BAD, but "loose" programming. There's even hidden tricks in the 40 minute shooters I play that not many people know about. Little tactics to get those extra points and they have NO extra content.

But I still see Chili's point. He wants a lot of stuff in a game to last him and he may not be interested in playing super competitive hardcore like you and I which is completely understandable. So for someone like him, he may want to be occupied with just challenging unlockables. Because let's face it, Sakurai takes his time with his baked goods. I heard something about Kid Icarus 2 being developed since Brawl? With a span of waiting like that, good gameplay and extra goodies is not a very bad idea.



Imperial Impact said:


> http://e3.nintendo.com/



PinTabbed. Maybe I'll be wrong this time...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

I gave away my copy of Melee.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I gave away my copy of Melee.


 I've never played Melee.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I gave away my copy of Melee.



After playing Brawl, I can't fucking stand Melee. lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea melee's really jankey compared to brawl, also i have had more than enough unpleasant experinces with scumbags in the melee scene to never ever wanna touch melee on any sort complex level.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2013)

Melee is faster paced, more real-time movement. Playing with friends made it hilarious, playing with "pros" made it suck.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Melee is faster paced, more real-time movement. Playing with friends made it hilarious, playing with "pros" made it suck.



compared to most any other community the melee community was very scummy and immature. this is my experince from multiple different groups of poeple who would all be considered part of the melee community. Also they have been somewhat known to steal stuff at big tourneys and i personally have seen this happen and been on the end of shit getting stolen >.>


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

The speed of the game only enhanced my issues with Melee. With a schizophrenic Z button jumping between two of the most important controls, shaky tremor like camera, input lag, no C stick Attack, and an incredibly high speed, I found Melee unplayable merely after 3 hours with Brawl. One game made me abandon a 7 year old title the INSTANT I went back.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The speed of the game only enhanced my issues with Melee. With a schizophrenic Z button jumping between two of the most important controls, shaky tremor like camera, input lag, no C stick Attack, and an incredibly high speed, I found Melee unplayable merely after 3 hours with Brawl. One game made me abandon a 7 year old title the INSTANT I went back.


Fairly common.

It actually happens to me on a regular basis.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Is the Nintendo Direct stream spazzing out for anyone else?

EDIT: Eurofags can find a UK stream here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Jesus Christ, the Mega is in Smash Bros.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Mega Man confirmed for Smash WiiU


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvudMu-5kIU


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Btw if anyone is wondering no they don't sneak a character not shown in the part where it quickly goes in the panels.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aX2KNyaoNV4


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

NOW THE MOST IMPORTANT THING ABOUT ALL OF THIS!!!

What will Kirby's Mega Man hat look like on him? :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> NOW THE MOST IMPORTANT THING ABOUT ALL OF THIS!!!
> 
> What will Kirby's Mega Man hat look like on him? :3


His helmet, obv


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> NOW THE MOST IMPORTANT THING ABOUT ALL OF THIS!!!
> 
> What will Kirby's Mega Man hat look like on him? :3



oh gawd so huggably squishably cute

I await this game with quiet anticipation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

It'll look perfect on him.



Imperial Impact said:


> His helmet, obv



HOW will it look on him, not WHAT will he have on him. Who knows, he may just have Mega Man's hairstyle as a surprise to gamers. :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.smashbros.com


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

That face on Fox. It's like all the rule 34 he ever googled is flashing before his eyes.

Lovin' the style for the 3DS character models. What do you call that?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That face on Fox. It's like all the rule 34 he ever googled is flashing before his eyes.


Is that the new  starfoxcrying.jpg?


secretfur said:


> Lovin' the style for the 3DS character models. What do you call that?


It kinda reminds me of SSF4 3D.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

_Super Mario 3D World _looks good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> _Super Mario 3D World _looks good.


As good as Xenoblade 2 and Bayo 2?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> As good as Xenoblade 2 and Bayo 2?



Just as good. In fact, thanks to all these games Nintendo showed I'm now torn whether to save up for a PC or a Wii U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Celshading, Secretfur, is the graphics style.

And dear God, Nintendo...you put Peach in a catsuit. Do you have ANY clue what you've done!?! DO YOU?!
GG Internet.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And dear God, Nintendo...you put Peach in a catsuit. Do you have ANY clue what you've done!?! DO YOU?!
> GG Internet.



My first thought was typical internet. Then that I wouldn't mind seeing some catsuit Peach >_>


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

The last thing I want them to fix. Fox's frame data. I main Fox, but he's more prone to an early death than even Jigglypuff because his frames caused him to die a LOT sooner than anyone for some odd reason. He's the ONLY one with that issue. I don't even get that with D3 or Bowser.



secretfur said:


> My first thought was typical internet. Then that I wouldn't mind seeing some catsuit Peach >_>



Same, and I need to shut the fuck up because I know I'm going to also. lol
But I know we're gonna see BADLY drawn smut of it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAluniNRibs

A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Same, and I need to shut the fuck up because I know I'm going to also. lol
> But I know we're gonna see BADLY drawn smut of it.



It sounds even more horrible when you realize somebody's going to draw catsuit Mario smut, not just Peach.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It sounds even more horrible when you realize somebody's going to draw catsuit Mario smut, not just Peach.



Honestly, that kind of power up just what Mario games could have used. That is going to make EXCELLENT Mario platforming...though Sanic's been doing it for years. Ah well, more wall running and shit is awesome no matter who does it.

I missed this. 
Looks like a nice small side treat. Not spectacular, but I'll pick it up. Like the music too.
[video=youtube;7t7gnbUL-48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t7gnbUL-48[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It sounds even more horrible when you realize somebody's going to draw catsuit Mario smut, not just Peach.


Over catsuit bowser.......?

Yeah, No.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2013)

Peach in a catsuit?
YES
Megaman in Smash Bros.?
YES.
 BUT I STILL DON'T SEE KRYSTAL OR ISSAC IN IT, AND I WANT THEM.
Xenoblade 2?
EPIC.
Fairy type Pokemon?
Interesting.

Also seems that there's going to be Shin Megami Tensei IV and Deus Ex on Nintendo devices.
Nice.




Imperial Impact said:


> Over catsuit bowser.......?





Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah, No.



Oh dear. That didn't cross my mind.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

They announced a new character for Smash Bros.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They announced a new character for Smash Bros.


 The hell?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> The hell?


People said they wanted more females in Smash Bros. 

So!


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> People said they wanted more females in Smash Bros.
> 
> So!


 A bizarre choice.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Wii fit trainer...?
pfffft ahahahahahaha....

Wait what? This is real?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> A bizarre choice.


But everyone was requesting her!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2013)

THEY PUT WII FIT TRAINER IN SMASH.
REALLY? REALLY?
If this is the attempt to put females in Smash, I have suggestions.
Krystal (Star Fox)
Rosalina (Mario)
Princess Erika (Fire Emblem)


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But everyone was requesting her!


 ......Is this a joke or something?


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> THEY PUT WII FIT TRAINER IN SMASH.
> REALLY? REALLY?
> If this is the attempt to put females in Smash, I have suggestions.
> Krystal (Star Fox)
> ...


 What about the female pokemon trainers?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Nintendo: not giving a fuck since 1889.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They announced a new character for Smash Bros.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Nintendo: not giving a fuck since 1889.


But we still love them!

And always end up like this :c


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a thought about that Villager character. I've never played an Animal Crossing game, but can you customise your character? If so, how likely do you think it'll be Villager will be your custom mii if you have one?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But everyone was requesting her!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;lBoL1Ic9uWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lBoL1Ic9uWw[/video]

Mained. Watch her be top tier.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;lBoL1Ic9uWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lBoL1Ic9uWw[/video]
> 
> Mained. Watch her be top tier.


 That was incredibly funny.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2013)

Um.....okay. She can stay.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

I take it back. Best. Character. Ever. Of all time.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 11, 2013)

I really did not expect the Wii Fit trainer. Not at all. Still, any new character is brilliant, as it was previously announced that the player roster would not be likely to have any more characters. I have to say, Megaman does look epic.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;lBoL1Ic9uWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lBoL1Ic9uWw[/video]
> 
> Mained. Watch her be top tier.



....
Were the developers getting into Mario's stash of mushrooms?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

And females in Smash bros are ALWAYS tricksters. Peach was the fucking trolliest troll meister that ever did done trolled. Wonder what tricks the Trainer will have.



Ozriel said:


> ....
> Were the developers getting into Mario's stash of mushrooms?!



Maybe, but Nintendo makes good choices when they hit it up.

I like her.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

Dammit, I'm hearing so many good things about this character but because my internet is going snail's pace slow for no apparent reason it's taking an eternity for it to load.


EDIT: Woah shit. Now _that's_ what I call a good character.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

So Shulk, That Golden Sun kid and Isa?


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 11, 2013)

This gets me thinking. If more characters join the roster, some are probably gonna go. Lucario is probably not gonna make it, maybe ice climbers may face the boot too. As may one of the two Earthbound characters.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

If Rapist Optitron Bot and his sexy afterburner is removed...I won't be in a good mood. :<






^Mained.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> This gets me thinking. If more characters join the roster, some are probably gonna go. Lucario is probably not gonna make it, maybe ice climbers may face the boot too. As may one of the two Earthbound characters.


Since Toon Link's in the background of one of the stages, I don't think he's gonna be in. I'm also guessing Chrom's gonna be in the 3DS version while Ike stays in the Wii U version, given the exclusive Fire Emblem stage in the 3DS version.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Since Toon Link's in the background of one of the stages, I don't think he's gonna be in. I'm also guessing Chrom's gonna be in the 3DS version while Ike stays in the Wii U version, given the exclusive Fire Emblem stage in the 3DS version.


Sakurai says that 3DS and WiiU will have the same roster.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't see any problems with adding her. Nintendo likes to cling to really old IP and it's nice to see them adding more attention to newer ones even if people just thought of her as generic lol.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't care at all about Wii Fit. She just looks hilarious AND fun to play as. Look at her fighting style!! You know she's gonna be a troll! XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

Dampierre.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't care at all about Wii Fit. She just looks hilarious AND fun to play as. Look at her fighting style!! You know she's gonna be a troll! XD



Exersizing your opponents to death does sound entertaining.

I hope that the villager character will have some customization...or will sync with your save from Animal crossing.
Any other characters announced?


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Exersizing your opponents to death does sound entertaining.
> 
> I hope that the villager character will have some customization...or will sync with your save from Animal crossing.
> Any other characters announced?


 Megaman.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

THAT was the massive one because like Sonic people have been begging for that add for YEARS.

[video=youtube;vQD1yJinzeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vQD1yJinzeQ[/video]

The chef would like a word.

VILLAGER IS A TROLL!! ROFL!!


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2013)

I really do hope you can change the villager. He's got some creepy face going on.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Megaman.



I know that...aside from Megaman, the Wiifit trainer, and the Animal crossing villager?




Distorted said:


> I really do hope you can change the villager. He's got some creepy face going on.




The Villager looks like a doll possessed by a serial killer. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

The new chars look super OP compared to the old ones as of now.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

The Skyloft stage looks nice.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't see any problems with adding her. Nintendo likes to cling to really old IP and it's nice to see them adding more attention to newer ones even if people just thought of her as generic lol.



Doesn't help that they've been conditioned to think those are the ones that sell the most. 

If they included "Hero", Jill, Heracles, or John Raimi, a lot of gamers would think "...who?". (Heck, do *you* even know who they are or from what games they're from?)


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The Skyloft stage looks nice.


All the graaaficks look nice actually. I'm buying the Wii-U now. Even if its only what the Wii should have been.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> All the graaaficks look nice actually. I'm buying the Wii-U now. Even if its only what the Wii should have been.



I'm torn between buying the Wii U or a PC. Maybe I'll get a PC this year and then get the Wii U next year when all the games come out.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm torn between a Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Didn't they say they were going to be unveiling a new Zelda game for wii U? Any word on that?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

I fucking love wii fit trainer and she will be one of the first one i use.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm torn between a Wii U and 3DS.


 Get the 3DS and wait for the wii U to get better games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Get the 3DS and wait for the wii U to get better games.



It's a good idea and i did that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Didn't they say they were going to be unveiling a new Zelda game for wii U? Any word on that?


That was a tech demo.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Get the 3DS and wait for the wii U to get better games.



I did that yesterday! I have not been disappointed. Unless the Wii U gets some games that make me scream MAST BAI I don't think I'll ever get one. Today's trailers looked very impressive, and more importantly fun, but they're not enough for me to rush out and buy a Wii U.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That was a tech demo.



No no no, he's referring to the Nintendo Direct in January where Eiji Aonuma turned up and talked about Wind Waker HD, and he also mentioned that Zelda Wii U was in development and probably won't be shown for a while. So it's been pre-announced, if you will, but not unveiled in the sense of showing the actual game off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.cubed3.com/news/18965/1/e3-2013-pokemon-x-y-roundtable-to-be-live-tweeted.html


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> No no no, he's referring to the Nintendo Direct in January where Eiji Aonuma turned up and talked about Wind Waker HD, and he also mentioned that Zelda Wii U was in development and probably won't be shown for a while. So it's been pre-announced, if you will, but not unveiled in the sense of showing the actual game off.


 I'm a she. And yeah this is what I was referring to.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm a she.



Oh. Well, I'll keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

My problem with that stupid fitness character being there, is that no one asked for that piece of crap. She is a waste of time, effort and space; instead we could have had characters that people ACTUALLY want.

I want me Bowser Jr. GODDAMMIT. If he happens to be in the full roaster, then it will be less important to me. But out AAALLL of the characters in the Nintendo library that we could have had, they gave us a joke that will stop being funny pretty damn soon.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Sakurai says that 3DS and WiiU will have the same roster.


He said they would have the same number of characters. That doesn't necessarily mean those characters will be the same! Notice how the Wii Fit Trainer wasn't seen on the 3DS.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> My problem with that stupid fitness character being there, is that no one asked for that piece of crap. She is a waste of time, effort and space; instead we could have had characters that people ACTUALLY want.
> 
> I want me Bowser Jr. GODDAMMIT. If he happens to be in the full roaster, then it will be less important to me. But out AAALLL of the characters in the Nintendo library that we could have had, they gave us a joke that will stop being funny pretty damn soon.



Did you even watch the video? Fitness-chan looks to be an amazing character.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> He said they would have the same number of characters. That doesn't necessarily mean those characters will be the same! Notice how the Wii Fit Trainer wasn't seen on the 3DS.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8tgFW0izjI


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Did you even watch the video? Fitness-chan looks to be an amazing character.


I saw it one and a half times.

 I was half way through when my brother told me to play the video from the begging.

She still sucks.

She sucked both times.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I saw it one and a half times.
> 
> I was half way through when my brother told me to play the video from the begging.
> 
> ...



Well she can suck anytime so long as I get to use her :V

...As a character for the game, I swear.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> He said they would have the same number of characters. That doesn't necessarily mean those characters will be the same! Notice how the Wii Fit Trainer wasn't seen on the 3DS.


wait so did he say how many characters there would be?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just viewing the reveal trailers right now -- wait, did they just confirm MEGA MAN in Smash 4?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I saw it one and a half times.
> 
> I was half way through when my brother told me to play the video from the begging.
> 
> ...


Your tastes in vidyagame characters disgust me.

...because they matter.
:V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> My problem with that stupid fitness character being there, is that no one asked for that piece of crap. She is a waste of time, effort and space; instead we could have had characters that people ACTUALLY want.
> 
> I want me Bowser Jr. GODDAMMIT. If he happens to be in the full roaster, then it will be less important to me. But out AAALLL of the characters in the Nintendo library that we could have had, they gave us a joke that will stop being funny pretty damn soon.



That's the fun of it, bringing out characters no one expects. i like it cause i didn't expect it. also in terms of fighting someone who's job it is to constantly train others to be physically fit i would imagine they could fight. she may be random but at least she's someone who it would make sense to be able to fight.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Your tastes in vidyagame characters disgust me.
> 
> ...because they matter.
> :V


well your taste in characters disgust ME

She is barely a character, she pretty much has a non-existing personality

Seriously, people are defending THAT?, she doesn't even have a name, she is a bad joke. She should have been a trophy, not a playable character


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the quirky characters can be most fun. Just like how Tekken always has that one bizarre character in their lineup.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> well your taste in characters disgust ME
> 
> She is barely a character, she pretty much has a non-existing personality
> 
> Seriously, people are defending THAT?, she doesn't even have a name, she is a bad joke. She should have been a trophy, not a playable character



Like personality matters. Look at Link fer jaysus' sake.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wait so did he say how many characters there would be?


Nah. Frankly I'm surprised at all the information we've already gotten.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> well your taste in characters disgust ME
> 
> She is barely a character, she pretty much has a non-existing personality
> 
> Seriously, people are defending THAT?, she doesn't even have a name, she is a bad joke. She should have been a trophy, not a playable character


1. Its a joke. Notice ':V'
2. Stop complaining. Just don't play as her. Don't get your nuts all up in a bunch.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Like personality matters. Look at Link fer jaysus' sake.


 Ok, she is BLANK character, wearing random exercise clothes. NO creativity went into her creation, everything about her is just to go along with the overall design of the wii, the whole white and blue motif.

If she were like the characters from DDR, you Babylon, Rage, Afro, Emi, all the Zukins. Some of them even have backstories.


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Like personality matters. Look at Link fer jaysus' sake.


 Some Link's have more personality than others. Depends on the game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

Just finished watching the Nintendo Direct with the Smash 4 reveal trailer.  Including Mega Man.  His trailer debut was _awesome_.  Okay, he gets pummeled around a bit (nice to see he's got a MM-themed KO, then it gets epic as he channels Robot Master subweapons.

And not just him, infamous Yellow Devil looks like a stage boss somewhere.



Arshes Nei said:


> I think the quirky characters can be most fun. Just like how Tekken always has that one bizarre character in their lineup.


For comparison, Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale has Sackboy and Fat Princess in its roster.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Ok, she is BLANK character, wearing random exercise clothes. NO creativity went into her creation, everything about her is just to go along with the overall design of the wii, the whole white and blue motif.
> 
> If she were like the characters from DDR, you Babylon, Rage, Afro, Emi, all the Zukins. Some of them even have backstories.


Woah, woah, WOAH.
You can not sit behind a computer and say a fitness trainer in a fighting game is NOT creative.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Woah, woah, WOAH.
> You can not sit behind a computer and say a fitness trainer in a fighting game is NOT creative.



I'm gonna tone it down.

But I'm also gonna say:

creative, not too much

 amusing, yes (but not too much either, and not for long).


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think the quirky characters can be most fun.











Teal said:


> Didn't they say they were going to be unveiling a new Zelda game for wii U? Any word on that?



Already did. A useless reskin of a game we've already played instead of something new.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I'm gonna tone it down.
> 
> But I'm also gonna say:
> 
> ...


meh.. fair enough


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Some Link's have more personality than others. Depends on the game.



I'll give you WW Link and maybe TP Link, but other than he's basically a blank slate.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Already did. A useless reskin of a game we've already played instead of something new.



Oh that's what they meant?, my brother was all excited "What's this about a NEW ZELDA?!", that doesn't count, we've even seen videos of wind waker hd.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> My problem with that stupid fitness character being there, is that no one asked for that piece of crap. She is a waste of time, effort and space; instead we could have had characters that people ACTUALLY want



You mean like the Ice Climbers?
Or R.O.B? 
Or Roy?

I don't recall people asking for THEM at all. (In fact nobody COULD ask for Roy - he was placed in just to hype Fire Emblem 6.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope R.O.B. makes a return. That was my main in Brawl. I can't imagine NOT playing as him in the new game.



Clancy said:


> Oh that's what they meant?, my brother was all excited "What's this about a NEW ZELDA?!", that doesn't count, we've even seen videos of wind waker hd.



The actual new Zelda is only half new and is on 3DS. Granted, I'll accept it because it's only $35 and will have a rearranged world/temples even if it's the same place. Can't wait. WWHD? Fucking joke.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Ok, she is BLANK character, wearing random exercise clothes. NO creativity went into her creation, everything about her is just to go along with the overall design of the wii, the whole white and blue motif.
> 
> If she were like the characters from DDR, you Babylon, Rage, Afro, Emi, all the Zukins. Some of them even have backstories.



The design is definitely simplistic so that most age groups can find her accessible.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> You mean like the Ice Climbers?
> Or R.O.B?
> Or Roy?
> 
> I don't recall people asking for THEM at all. (In fact nobody COULD ask for Roy - he was placed in just to hype Fire Emblem 6.)



Further proving my point. That's the thing, have characters that people ask for, not rob or a fitness trainer.

There is probably someone out there who *did *want Ice Climbers in the game. I know my brother really liked it, we had the NES game as kids.

As for rob, I care so little for that... so yep, to me another waste. Who in the world would say "mmm... why not have that faulty robot toy for NES as playable charater in brawl, that'd be great".

Hey the next reveal could always be the POWER GLOVE

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Whats the big deal with having characters in smash that you don't like? Its not ruining the game. Just don't play em. Problem solved. Quit'cha bitching.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I'm gonna tone it down.
> 
> But I'm also gonna say:
> 
> ...



We don't fully know her playstlye so you can't see she is uncreative, also when have you seen a fitness trainer in a fighting game. And a blank human character is very very different from most the smash cast. also smash can give her a personality like they did with R.O.B.
in her description the director mentioned how she gives out advice in the middle of the fight and also her skin showed more realistic skin color during different parts of it. so it's likley she could train in the middle of matches in some sort of way. also gameplay wise she seems like fun.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Whats the big deal with having characters in smash that you don't like? Its not ruining the game. Just don't play em. Problem solved. Quit'cha bitching.



Because people have this impression that the presence of a character from a "casual" game or a game they don't like will somehow prevent their favourite from "making the cut".


----------



## Clancy (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Whats the big deal with having characters in smash that you don't like? Its not ruining the game. Just don't play em. Problem solved. Quit'cha bitching.



 I'm defending my opinion.

But others keep going back and forth, I don't feel like just sitting there quietly


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

The nice thing about fighting games is that if you don't like a character, you can beat them up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

https://twitter.com/pokemon


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I'll give you WW Link and maybe TP Link, but other than he's basically a blank slate.


 SS link had some personality too him as well.



XoPachi said:


> The actual new Zelda is only half new and is on 3DS. Granted, I'll accept it because it's only $35 and will have a rearranged world/temples even if it's the same place. Can't wait. WWHD? Fucking joke.


 Some of us haven't played WW.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> SS link had some personality too him as well.


"Am I late?"



Imperial Impact said:


> https://twitter.com/pokemon


eeeeeee


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "Am I late?"


XD  his lips were ugly though.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because people have this impression that the presence of a character from a "casual" game or a game they don't like will somehow prevent their favourite from "making the cut".


Then I say to them: "QQ MOAR".


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "Am I late?"


Best one-liner in the whole game.  Too bad it's only an option . . . no, wait, that _is_ what makes it the best one-liner in the game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> SS link had some personality too him as well.
> 
> Some of us haven't played WW.



There are two consoles that fully support Gamecube titles, Gamecube memory cards, and GameCube controllers both official and aftermarket. Wind Waker is available on Glyde.com for $36. There is no need to pay $50 for new graphics.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There is no need to pay $50 for new graphics.


But the _fast button!!_


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There are two consoles that fully support Gamecube titles, Gamecube memory cards, and GameCube controllers both official and aftermarket. Wind Waker is available on Glyde.com for $36. There is no need to pay $50 for new graphics.


 I would wait for it either to come down in price or for a sale. I've never paid that much for a game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> I would wait for it either to come down in price or for a sale. I've never paid that much for a game.



But you can just get it now for cheap. Do you have a Wii or GameCube?


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But you can just get it now for cheap. Do you have a Wii or GameCube?


 Both, but I'm not spending $30 on a used game. And don't even hint at some form of piracy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> Both, but I'm not spending $30 on a used game. And don't even hint at some form of piracy.



No one was talking about or even thinking about piracy...


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No one was talking about or even thinking about piracy...


 Doesn't matter, I have not been able to find a NEW copy for an acceptable price.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No one was talking about or even thinking about piracy...


But Wind Waker's all about pirates.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Legend-Zeld...2574?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item4ac58a42fe


----------



## Teal (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Legend-Zeld...2574?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item4ac58a42fe


 It's got five days left and already two bids, it ain't gonna stay low. I'll be getting a Wii U eventually so I'll just wait for that. :I


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But Wind Waker's all about pirates.



Not those pirates.  The other ones.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Hey the next reveal could always be the POWER GLOVE
> 
> *crosses fingers*



I can totally see this happening. Crazy/Master Hand anyone?



Teal said:


> SS link had some personality too him as well.



I forgot about SS due to a long lack of vitamin N in my life.

And I think WWHD is a great idea. My experience with HD remasters/remakes has always been good, I cite Metal Gear HD as proof of how right I am. Besides, it'll give new fans a chance to play the game without having to buy obsolete hardware.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "Am I late?"
> 
> eeeeeee


fg


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> fg



You are the strangest poster.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

Coincidentally, the other day I realized that you can play all 3 Smash Bros. games on one console.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You are the strangest poster.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0hSLxRU-t8


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

Try wrapping it in [video] sometime.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0hSLxRU-t8



What Dafuque did I just watch...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 11, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Try wrapping it in [video] sometime.


They're mostly NSFW.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2013)

...Right.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0hSLxRU-t8



lol

I wish I had eyebrows like that one guy tho.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone else think Smash 4 will have an in-game option to switch between the cel-shaded textures and the realistic ones?  Or is that just a stylistic difference between 3DS and Wii U?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Does anyone else think Smash 4 will have an in-game option to switch between the cel-shaded textures and the realistic ones?  Or is that just a stylistic difference between 3DS and Wii U?



The Wii U version might, but even then it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

I can definitely see a tradeoff between versions - Wii U will undoubtably have better graphics, while the 3DS you can take anywhere to challenge anyone anytime.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I can definitely see a tradeoff between versions - Wii U will undoubtably have better graphics, while the 3DS you can take anywhere to challenge anyone anytime.



In theory.

In practice:

*rides a bus and takes out a 3DS*
*nobody is around*
*walks around*
*nobody is carrying their 3DS.*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm just gonna use the 3DS version to train assuming the physics are the same. Don't care too much if I play multiplayer on that or not.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

i would think the physics are the same, however the controller would be different definitally be different so it would be hard to train on the 3ds one for most things.
Also i noticed that at lower percents moves knockback way more than in other smashes.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also i noticed that at lower percents moves knockback way more than in other smashes.



The trailer possibly had the damage ratio set higher, you know, for grand effect. Make the game look exciting and zomgsplosions etc.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The trailer possibly had the damage ratio set higher, you know, for grand effect. Make the game look exciting and zomgsplosions etc.



It was also in gameplay footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF5RZ3cdDHo

Notice how mario is able to knock megaman so far back with just his regular jab combo when megaman is at low percents?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> It was also in gameplay footage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF5RZ3cdDHo
> 
> Notice how mario is able to knock megaman so far back with just his regular jab combo when megaman is at low percents?



Maybe Megaman is just a light character? The gameplay doesn't look any different to me.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Maybe Megaman is just a light character? The gameplay doesn't look any different to me.


considering his abilities I'd say he'd need to be a really light charcater... glass Canon of sorts


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Maybe Megaman is just a light character? The gameplay doesn't look any different to me.



Even jigglypuff didn't get knocked back that far in brawl. and she is a balloon. they defintially increased the knockback at lower percents in general.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Even jigglypuff didn't get knocked back that far in brawl. and she is a balloon. they defintially increased the knockback at lower percents in general.



The only (fun) way to settle this will be with a melee brawl what are we calling it? A smash?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The only (fun) way to settle this will be with a melee brawl what are we calling it? A smash?



wait settle what? the way knockback in the new smash works got changed and that should be expected since it's a differenct game X3


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wait settle what? the way knockback in the new smash works got changed and that should be expected since it's a differenct game X3



Well we could talk and agree or play and have fun too! But first, we wait. For so long.

...

should we play something else in the mean time?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my God.
I thought I was gonna see cat suit Peach everywhere. I was FUCKING wrong. 
Wii Fit Trainer is fucking inescapable. o-o

At least it's a lot of good smut though, holy fuck. Not even really dirty work, actually. She's just drawn...well.....*hot*. Sometimes a bit clever. <-somewhat risky.

EDIT: What the Hell happened to my font? -_-


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Well we could talk and agree or play and have fun too! But first, we wait. For so long.
> 
> ...
> 
> should we play something else in the mean time?


we could play wii fit and prepare for wii fitness trainer that way :v


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my God.
> I thought I was gonna see cat suit Peach everywhere. I was FUCKING wrong.
> Wii Fit Trainer is fucking inescapable. o-o
> 
> At least it's a lot of good smut though, holy fuck. Not even really dirty work, actually. She's just drawn...well.....*hot*. Sometimes a bit clever. <-somewhat risky.



I've only seen one catsuit Peach so far, though I am only looking on  furry sites (when did I become okay with talking about hunting for rule  34? huh)

Anyway I suppose that pic could be interpreted as something more than a visual gag.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> we could play wii fit and prepare for wii fitness trainer that way :v



Learn her moveset and get a great ass for summer? Now there's an idea.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I can definitely see a tradeoff between versions - Wii U will undoubtably have better graphics, while the 3DS you can take anywhere to challenge anyone anytime.


I can finally play Smash Bros on the toilet.


----------



## Teal (Jun 12, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I can finally play Smash Bros on the toilet.


 And then you drop it into a watery grave.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

Remember when the cat suits in the new Mario were mentioned? Well, this happened.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)

;-;

Then this happened...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha! Super Mario World is my favorite Mario game, I believe.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Remember when the cat suits in the new Mario were mentioned? Well, this happened.



Anyone else thought Syobon Action?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 12, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Remember when the cat suits in the new Mario were mentioned? Well, this happened.



They could have at least gone the whole way with the fursuits :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

I personally love the fact that the big wigs of Nintendo actually dressed up like that. I thought it was hilarious and adorable.
Makes me like the company more too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Anyone else thought Syobon Action?



Instantly. As SOON as I saw the powerup.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Instantly. As SOON as I saw the powerup.


[yt]Cs8khszHmyc[/yt] 
I couldn't find a normal playthrough without no death runs, commentaries, or Pewdiepie.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 12, 2013)

Are there any Nyan Marios yet?  Just like Rule 34, you know it's inevitable.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> It was also in gameplay footage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF5RZ3cdDHo


And that means what?  Damage ratio *is* an option that affects actual gameplay and any footage derived therefrom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2013)

So he's a killer, troll, rapist, and now a perv. Villager...you are a scoundrel.


lupinealchemist said:


> I couldn't find a normal playthrough without no death runs, commentaries, or Pewdiepie.



Oh, I've beaten this game before. Took me fucking 22 tries. ;-;


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> So he's a killer, troll, rapist, and now a perv. Villager...you are a scoundrel.
> 
> 
> Oh, I've beaten this game before. Took me fucking 22 tries. ;-;


They apparently added much more levels since then.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 12, 2013)

I will not get board of her for a long time.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

This is actually kind of adorable.


----------



## Teal (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd love to put Link in that....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like she's in her PJ's.
...
.....

I. Am going. To 34. The *SHIT* out of this. :I


----------



## Teal (Jun 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Looks like she's in her PJ's.
> ...
> .....
> 
> I. Am going. To 34. The *SHIT* out of this. :I


 Do it to Link too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

So there's this epicness.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> Do it to Link too.



...NO!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> So there's this epicness.


It sure is.  You mess with the Blue Bomber, you get the _BLADES._


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...NO!



Patches you could make monies from this. Exploit perversion, in all her wondrous forms.


----------



## Teal (Jun 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...NO!


 Yessssssssss


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 13, 2013)

I've just had a thought. If Peach is a playable character in Super Mario 3D World, then clearly she can't have been captured my Bowser - so, if the objective of the game isn't to get peach back, then what is? Or am I just thinking too hard?


----------



## Clancy (Jun 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Remember when the cat suits in the new Mario were mentioned? Well, this happened.



oh that... that is embarrassing to look at.

I like that iwata has a sense of humor, but don't do that.

Oh well, it could be worse......


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've just had a thought. If Peach is a playable character in Super Mario 3D World, then clearly she can't have been captured my Bowser - so, if the objective of the game isn't to get peach back, then what is? Or am I just thinking too hard?


Maybe Bowser is just stirring up trouble again? I suppose kidnapping Peach isn't the only thing his evil deeds consist of.




Clancy said:


> oh that... that is embarrassing to look at.





Clancy said:


> I like that iwata has a sense of humor, but don't do that.
> 
> Oh well, it could be worse......



I thought it was hilarious and kind of adorable. I kind of like how it looks.
Full blown fursuits often look kind of creepy or silly to me, but I like how it looks. It makes me like Nintendo more too since it shows, as you said, that they have a sense of humor and a playfulness about them.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've just had a thought. If Peach is a playable character in Super Mario 3D World, then clearly she can't have been captured my Bowser - so, if the objective of the game isn't to get peach back, then what is? Or am I just thinking too hard?



You play as peach to save bowser from Luigi.

Srsbsns answer: idunno.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, this did happen once.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/no-more-tripping-in-the-new-smash-bros-513187770
No tripping confirmed for Smash Bros 4


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've just had a thought. If Peach is a playable character in Super Mario 3D World, then clearly she can't have been captured my Bowser - so, if the objective of the game isn't to get peach back, then what is? Or am I just thinking too hard?



Collecting coins and being co-operatively excellent to one another :v



Battlechili1 said:


> http://kotaku.com/no-more-tripping-in-the-new-smash-bros-513187770
> No tripping confirmed for Smash Bros 4



Good news. I hate little things like this is games, it's like the injuries in FIFA or faceguard grabbing in Madden. Just because things happen in real life is no reason to have them in videogame form too.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've just had a thought. If Peach is a playable character in Super Mario 3D World, then clearly she can't have been captured my Bowser - so, if the objective of the game isn't to get peach back, then what is? Or am I just thinking too hard?



The objective is to save peach from bowser.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> The objective is to save peach from bowser.


But then how do you get to play Peach?

EDIT: I suppose Bowser could chase after Peach and you can play as Peach as one character to keep herself safe from Bowser along with Mario and the gang.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, I still find it a waste. But for all you interested, this is something you may want to look at.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've just had a thought. If Peach is a playable character in Super Mario 3D World, then clearly she can't have been captured my Bowser - so, if the objective of the game isn't to get peach back, then what is? Or am I just thinking too hard?


The objective of the game is to have fun.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> But then how do you get to play Peach?
> 
> EDIT: I suppose Bowser could chase after Peach and you can play as Peach as one character to keep herself safe from Bowser along with Mario and the gang.


Nope, peach must save peach from bowser. Who is secretly peach.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2013)

What about Daisy?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> http://kotaku.com/no-more-tripping-in-the-new-smash-bros-513187770
> No tripping confirmed for Smash Bros 4



IMHO if there was only one thing I would see removed from Brawl, it would . . . NOT be the random tripping.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

Dude...random tripping allowed for unnecessary punishment. It could be an unfair game changer and it couldn't be turned off which made it worse. There are probably mods for it and I think it was removed in Project M, but having to hack is ridiculous. Though there are worse things, I agree. 
*coughSnakecough*



Arshes Nei said:


> What about Daisy?



Daisy is a sporty chick. I bet she could beat Peach's ASS. Though Peach is damn nice in Brawl.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 14, 2013)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/aonuma-looking-to-capture-the-feeling-of-skyrim-with-new-zelda
Oddly I thought Snake was rather weak.

Anyways, Apparently the next Zelda is looking to capture the feeling of Skyrim.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Daisy is a sporty chick. I bet she could beat Peach's ASS. Though Peach is damn nice in Brawl.



Too many blondes, need some more brunettes, or gingers...though I could pass on Beefy Ginger Gannon. I like him better more animalistic.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Too many blondes, need some more brunettes, or gingers...though I could pass on Beefy Ginger Gannon. I like him better more animalistic.



Too many blondes.

Too many blondes...

Is the SSB character selecting panle a bunch of Aryans then?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Is the SSB character selecting panle a bunch of Aryans then?



Well, it is made by the Japanese. They have a habit of making people in their media white for some reason. 'Stateless' my white ass.


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Too many blondes, need some more brunettes, or gingers...though I could pass on Beefy Ginger *Gannon*. I like him better more animalistic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Well, it is made by the Japanese. They have a habit of making people in their media white for some reason. 'Stateless' my white ass.








I think this poster is about a bunch of White People living together, under one roof...

Or ... Improved?

To be fair about the Blondes, Zelda isn't always Blonde I like her with the auburn/chestnut color, and Link actually started out as brunette.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think this poster is about a bunch of White People living together, under one roof...
> 
> Or ... Improved?



Nothing says diversity quite like a puppy.


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think this poster is about a bunch of White People living together, under one roof...
> 
> Or ... Improved?
> 
> To be fair about the Blondes, Zelda isn't always Blonde I like her with the auburn/chestnut color, and Link actually started out as brunette.


 Didn't Link also have pink hair at one time?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 14, 2013)

Teal said:


> Didn't Link also have pink hair at one time?



Not that I recall less it was one of those offshot games they made a long while back?

http://www.omega-level.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Evolution-of-Link..jpg

http://www.omega-level.net/2011/12/...volution-of-link-and-zelda-point-ears-intact/


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Wasn't it ALttP he had pink hair? SNES version I mean.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Wasn't it ALttP he had pink hair? SNES version I mean.


Yeah but I don't think its intentionally pink.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dude...random tripping allowed for unnecessary punishment. It could be an unfair game changer and it couldn't be turned off which made it worse. There are probably mods for it and I think it was removed in Project M, but having to hack is ridiculous. Though there are worse things, I agree.
> *coughSnakecough*
> 
> 
> ...


not only that but tripping wasn't universal some characters are more likley to trip than others. It was a pretty useless and annoying thing.
Tripping is a mechanic that essentially punishes you for playing which is really really dumb. 
also snake wasn't so bad to fight if you could get him in the air.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Yeah but I don't think its intentionally pink.



I looked it up, it was a hardware limitation. Link was meant to be a brunette.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not only that but tripping wasn't universal some characters are more likley to trip than others. It was a pretty useless and annoying thing.Tripping is *a mechanic that essentially punishes you for playing which is really really dumb*. also snake wasn't so bad to fight if you could get him in the air.


Nintendo LOVES this randomization "Give people who suck a free win" bullcrap.Thank goodness Sakurai allows options to be tailored to a custom fit. Because any other N dev...tripping would not only stay, but items would be mandatory, all stages even FD would be gimmicky, and Hell they'd put in a blue shell to insta kill the lowest percent. lol


----------



## Teal (Jun 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I looked it up, it was a hardware limitation. Link was meant to be a brunette.


 He'd be adorable with pink hair though. :/


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 14, 2013)

Microsoft is desperate. They are sending employees to go to Nintendo's events at various Best Buys where they are showing off their upcoming games and having them bash on the Wii U.
http://haverzine.com/2013/06/13/mic...hing-nintendos-best-buy-e3-experience-events/


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Microsoft is desperate. They are sending employees to go to Nintendo's events at various Best Buys where they are showing off their upcoming games and having them bash on the Wii U.
> http://haverzine.com/2013/06/13/mic...hing-nintendos-best-buy-e3-experience-events/


Aside from epic new games like Smash Bros coming up, one of the things that would make me likely to buy a Wii U over an Xbox one is the fact that it is more innovative. I like how Nintendo always looks for new ways to make the experience better, like using motion for the Wii, two screens on the DS, a 3d screen on the 3ds, and now a tablet controller for the Wii U. No other games company seems to think creatively about their consoles in the same way that Nintendo does.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


Still not as weird as Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>



To hell with Smash Bros, just get one of those MUGEN games with 200+ characters. Hank Hill VS Jill Valentine? Why the hell not?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

Come to think of it, MS doesn't have their own version of an all-star arena brawler, do they?   Nintendo has Smash Bros and Sony has Battle Royale.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> To hell with Smash Bros, just get one of those MUGEN games with 200+ characters. Hank Hill VS Jill Valentine? Why the hell not?


cuase they have shit for balance and gameplay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 15, 2013)

Not as f'd up as this


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cuase they have shit for balance and gameplay.



Pfft to your balance and gameplay, all I want is fantasy character matchups.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Come to think of it, MS doesn't have their own version of an all-star arena brawler, do they?   Nintendo has Smash Bros and Sony has Battle Royale.


Microsoft Ultimate Battle! Featuring an all star cast of Master Chief, and... umm...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Pfft to your balance and gameplay, all I want is fantasy character matchups.



"Captain Kirk vs. Captain Picard"


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Microsoft Ultimate Battle! Featuring an all star cast of Master Chief, and... umm...



There's that one dude from that INfamous rip off....

Prototype I think.
To bad Cole is better. (And has my name so he gets extra Brownie points.)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> "Captain Kirk vs. Captain Picard"



I know it's out there, you know it's out there. There are some really polished MUGEN games out there though, my favourites are the HD Guilty Gear XX and Garou:MotW remakes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my God...all this sexy Wii Fit Trainer art. o-o
You never comprehend how many great artists there are until a new Nintendo game is announced. ROFL



SirRob said:


> Microsoft Ultimate Battle! Featuring an all star cast of Master Chief, and... umm...



A Warthog! :3
Hey Sega's done it before.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

It got better.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> It got better.


Best ever.

Now someone make a chuck Norris one.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

I want the Ice Climbers to be replaced by Kenan & Kel :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Microsoft Ultimate Battle! Featuring an all star cast of Master Chief, and... umm...


Blinx and Kameo?  And maybe that kid hero from Blue Dragon.

Anyway, currently browsing KYM's SSB info and this is epic:
[video=youtube_share;R_ZKAsSU4-Y]http://youtu.be/R_ZKAsSU4-Y[/video]

And then there's this.
http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/29146

Now me being a lesser Okami nut, as much as I'd love to see Amaterasu and/or Waka in SSB4, I guess I'll have to settle for her appearance in MVC3.


----------



## BSting (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm just wondering what new assist trophies are going to be in the next game. So psyched.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2013)

There's gotta be a Chuck joke somewhere.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

BSting said:


> I'm just wondering what new assist trophies are going to be in the next game. So psyched.


Maybe none!


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;O6la3f5tOw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&amp;v=O6la3f5tOw0[/video]
I found this video earlier comparing the graphics of Wii U with brawl. The hair on the characters definitely looks nicer. And Samus looks epic.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 16, 2013)

Personally feel the graphics are a bit of a step down, bit too cartoony imo, less defined. However it is still in early development, so we will see.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Personally feel the graphics are a bit of a step down, bit too cartoony imo, less defined. However it is still in early development, so we will see.


I am happy what they have done, the colours are brighter and crisper. It feels more Nintendo-like. As for less defined, they still didn't cut any corners. It's too low quality to see in the video, but Mario's dungarees are pretty detailed and look like they are made of fabric. They replaced the denim to make it look more like the games.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> bit too cartoony imo


Not a bad thing!! In fact it's like, the biggest reason I love Nintendo! Everything else is gritty realism, I don't need a video game to see that!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 16, 2013)

i like the brighter one though it is very different.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Why would you take a step backwards on graphics when your console can handle so much more?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Why would you take a step backwards on graphics when your console can handle so much more?



I don't think it's that the graphics have been downgraded, just the textures are lighter/less detailed, although to my eyes the only noticeable difference in texture is Mario's denims. Apart from that the lighting looks better, fox's fur looks more realistic - as does Doneky Kong's - and although probably not very noticeable the polygons are probably smoother too.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

It just looks much worse and way less detailed :/


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> It just looks much worse and way less detailed :/



Ech. To me it looks like an improvement on Brawl's graphics, even if only slightly. Now I think about the textures aren't any less detailed - simply they don't look as gritty as before, if you can describe them as that.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah, I just saw something from Masahiro Sakurai. He says that the colours on the characters are now closer to primary colours so that they can be seen more easily.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Whatever I guess :/

Graphics don't hurt the game overall and it atleast still looks nice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Not a bad thing!! In fact it's like, the biggest reason I love Nintendo! Everything else is gritty realism, I don't need a video game to see that!



I agree although lately the meat of their games (most now all) have been AS lackluster as the gritty corridor shooters, but it's nice to at least have some charm. They just need substance to back up their colors.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't mind the color/texture differences. I like them. But then I am also a person that prefers Impressionistic art over most other kinds. 

Besides graphics are the least of my concerns. I just want it to run smoothly. Not to mention that it's probably a lot easier on the eyes.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I agree although lately the meat of their games (most now all) have been AS lackluster as the gritty corridor shooters, but it's nice to at least have some charm. They just need substance to back up their colors.


Mm. I think Super Smash Bros. for Wii U's pretty much the culmination of what we saw at E3. Rather than take a wildly new direction, they're focusing on refining their current series and including features fans have been asking for. Like 4 unique characters in the new Mario, online content in Mario Kart 8, etc. 
Which I think is totally fine, because I like those games and would love to see them improved.
One of the things mentioned at E3 was Nintendo's policy on new IPs. They see no reason to make a new IP for new ideas if they can be fit into a current IP. Which makes sense, because obviously their classic IPs will sell more. 
I think one of the reasons we haven't seen a new IP on the level of say, Star Fox, is simply because good, new ideas are hard to come by. And it's even harder to build an entire game, as well as an entire world, around them, and harder still to invest a large amount of money, time and effort on them.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Not a bad thing!! In fact it's like, the biggest reason I love Nintendo! Everything else is gritty realism, I don't need a video game to see that!



This so hard. Reality is gritty enough, I prefer my distractions as fantastic as possible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mm. I think Super Smash Bros. for Wii U's pretty much the culmination of what we saw at E3. Rather than take a wildly new direction, they're focusing on refining their current series and including features fans have been asking for. Like 4 unique characters in the new Mario, online content in Mario Kart 8, etc.
> Which I think is totally fine, because I like those games and would love to see them improved.
> One of the things mentioned at E3 was Nintendo's policy on new IPs. They see no reason to make a new IP for new ideas if they can be fit into a current IP. Which makes sense, because obviously their classic IPs will sell more.
> I think one of the reasons we haven't seen a new IP on the level of say, Star Fox, is simply because good, new ideas are hard to come by. And it's even harder to build an entire game, as well as an entire world, around them, and harder still to invest a large amount of money, time and effort on them.



I'll just...keep what I have to say to myself. I think I've filled FAF with enough Nintendo berating in my time here.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm glad to hear your opinion, they're usually fair.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I found this video earlier comparing the graphics of Wii U with brawl. The hair on the characters definitely looks nicer. And Samus looks epic.


Pffft, I won't be satisfied unless I see some _Starfox Adventures_ -style fur rendering again.  Flat painted textures just don't do the stuff justice.

Speaking of textures, I actually am a fan of the more cartoony looks.  I'm somewhat leaning towards the 3DS version on cel-shading alone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeeeeaaaah.....Just saw stuff that ruined the "new challenger approaching" joke for me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 16, 2013)

the way foxes fur looks in wii u is kind of nice, better than brawl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the way foxes fur looks in wii u is kind of nice, better than brawl.



It...will never top...Starfox...Adventures.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2013)

http://starfox.wikia.com/wiki/File:Fox-Adventures-Pepper.jpg

But don't just take the screenshot by itself, you absolutely *have* to see it in motion....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ovcHhzhd4#t=105s


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Not a bad thing!! In fact it's like, the biggest reason I love Nintendo! Everything else is gritty realism, I don't need a video game to see that!


But brawls shading wasn't gritty at all, the focus on detail and the smooth shading they had for their characters gave the impression of what can only be described as epic. Like, sharp and vivid, but not realistic at all, basically the perfect graphical detail animated characters can have without turning them into actually realistic beings.

Its more than the lack of detail on mario though, look at samus, in brawl her suit has reflective qualities, making it actually look like a metal suit of armour, the new one loses that crispness and looks more like plastic.

As for the more furred fighters such as fox and donkey kong, well I do admit that their coats do look more detailed, though Im not sure about realistic, because you can get fine-coated animals, but yeah we will see just how much they do with the detail there. 

Regardless, for the not-so-furry, the graphics are still a step down. Maybe its just the lighting, but Im sure the shading is playing a massive part.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2013)

"Lighting" and "shading" are practically the same term.  The only difference I see for the large part is in the actual textures used.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It...will never top...Starfox...Adventures.



To this day, Starfox Adventures has some of the best fur rendering I've ever seen.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2013)

Seeing footage of Smash Bros. 4 made me so excited that I was gonna explode.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> What about Daisy?


Absolutely horrible.


SirRob said:


> I think one of the reasons we haven't seen a new IP on the level of say, *Star Fox*, is simply because good, new ideas are hard to come by.


HerroYuylaughing.jpg


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 17, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> "Lighting" and "shading" are practically the same term.  The only difference I see for the large part is in the actual textures used.



Sometimes texture maps work, and other times they don't. There's that fine line where it looks like burn dodge rape which the older games kind of have. 

That being said, I have to say while I like Twilight Princess overall game design over Skyward Sword, the Skyward Sword concept art is just utterly gorgeous. 

It appears that the WiiU is using less of the generic texture maps and actually doing more 3d sculpts so I can see why the differences are a bit more subtle.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> HerroYuylaughing.jpg


Should've mentioned Star Fox 64 specifically.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Should've mentioned Star Fox 64 specifically.


Why?

Starfox's problem is that 64 never gotten a follow up. Instead, We got a Zelda clone and the series went down hill after that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why?
> 
> Starfox's problem is that 64 never gotten a follow up. Instead, We got a Zelda clone and the series went down hill after that.



It really is true that a vast majority of Starfox fans only care for 64. Only one I really found to be completely lackluster was Adventures and even THAT wasn't as bad the reviewers made it out in my opinion anyway.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It really is true that a vast majority of Starfox fans only care for 64. Only one I really found to be completely lackluster was Adventures and even THAT wasn't as bad the reviewers made it out in my opinion anyway.


Reviewers seemed to like Adventures from what I can tell. Most of the hate comes from Starfox fans.
I personally loved Adventures, as well as Assault.

Adventures was what really got me into the furry fandom, I believe.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

I liked _Adventures_ too.  Okay, it was a bit more Zeldalike than Foxlike, but it was _fun_.  While it lasted.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It really is true that a vast majority of Starfox fans only care for 64. Only one I really found to be completely lackluster was Adventures and even THAT wasn't as bad the reviewers made it out in my opinion anyway.


Adventures should have been dinosaur planet. That way I wouldn't feel compelled to buy and waste my time.

Assault is awesome. Its still one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Reviewers seemed to like Adventures from what I can tell. Most of the hate comes from Starfox fans.
> I personally loved Adventures, as well as Assault.
> 
> Adventures was what really got me into the furry fandom, I believe.



Good point. The BIG boys gave some high scores, but other more thorough reviewers I've seen and trust hated it...as well as fans. Though I feel while a bit vehement at times, most complaints are justified quite well. Combat was great, space flight was smooth, graphics and most music were nice, but the rest of it fumbled.



Falaffel said:


> Adventures should have been dinosaur planet. That way I wouldn't feel compelled to buy and waste my time.
> 
> Assault is awesome. Its still one of my favorite games of all time.



Namco did a great fucking job and the multiplayer was awesome. I think my favorite is II. Playing as the mechs was a pretty cool concept and the game just worked a lot better than Starfox 1. That's also why I love Command so much since it takes after what Starfox II had in store before getting canned.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

I REALLY wish they finished II.

Its sad really :c


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I REALLY wish they finished II.
> 
> Its sad really :c



I've played it on an emulator, and apart from the multiplayer it was totally finished. Great game.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I've played it on an emulator, and apart from the multiplayer it was totally finished. Great game.



Tis' what I did.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I REALLY wish they finished II.
> 
> Its sad really :c



EDIT: Nvm


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It really is true that a vast majority of Starfox fans only care for 64. Only one I really found to be completely lackluster was Adventures and even THAT wasn't as bad the reviewers made it out in my opinion anyway.


Oh, Adventures wasn't a BAD game, It just didn't deserve the fame that it gotten.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

Metacritic gives SFA an 82%.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

To anyone who buys games based off of metacritic scores...
eeeerrrrgh I want to rip you dick off and make you eat it.

Metacritic is the worst thing of all time.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2013)

They don't make the reviews; they just collect them.

Besides, numbers never tell the whole truth anyway.  Sure, GoW is highly rated, but I seriously doubt I'd like much of the game's _thematic_ elements (particuarly that unholy trinity of sex, violence, and profanity).


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Sega could make the best Starfox ever. I mean...they do on rails arcade better than anyone with badass games like Afterburner and Galaxy Force II. And it's not like they've stopped so. I'd trust them. They did a pretty damn fine job with one Nintendo game already.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think Sega could make the best Starfox ever. I mean...they do on rails arcade better than anyone with badass games like Afterburner and Galaxy Force II. And it's not like they've stopped so. I'd trust them. They did a pretty damn fine job with one Nintendo game already.


And not treasure?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think Sega could make the best Starfox ever. I mean...they do on rails arcade better than anyone with badass games like Afterburner and Galaxy Force II. And it's not like they've stopped so. I'd trust them. They did a pretty damn fine job with one Nintendo game already.


Wait

If Sega were to do that

I'd rather them make F-Zero


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Wait
> 
> If Sega were to do that
> 
> I'd rather them make F-Zero


A.k.a

How dare they touch my Starfox.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> A.k.a
> 
> How dare they touch my Starfox.


Actually, I just like F-Zero more than I do Star Fox.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2013)

I want Retro Studios to do a Star Fox game if Nintendo themselves won't. I feel that they could do a good job. They did well with the Metroid series and did well with the Donkey Kong Country series...I think they could pull it off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Actually, I just like F-Zero more than I do Star Fox.


Who are you trying to kid?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Who are you trying to kid?


Oh, don't get me wrong, I like Fox and Wolf in Super Smash Bros, but their games don't really appeal to me at all. The setting and gameplay don't really click with me. 
I do like Adventures, but that's not really Star Fox.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I like Fox and Wolf


>Not master race Bill.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so sad F-Zero is dead. And with WipEout now done that's both my favorite anti grav racers put down.



Imperial Impact said:


> And not treasure?



OwO
That could work, but it wouldn't sell because since Treasure has balls they'd make it actually difficult. lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2013)

F-Zero may be dead for now, but Nintendo could still pull a Kid Icarus and release a new game out of the blue.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Nintendo can't pull shit.
We all know this.
Stop getting your hopes up.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 18, 2013)

They've given us surprises before.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Then your definition of "surprised" be different then mine.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Then your definition of "surprised" be different then mine.



[video=youtube;eMF5MjzgJrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMF5MjzgJrM[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm so sad F-Zero is dead. And with WipEout now done that's both my favorite anti grav racers put down.


Mm, with Mario Kart heading in the direction that it is, I have to agree that we probably won't be seeing F-Zero for a while. And if we do end up getting a new game some time down the line, I would expect it to have a major overhaul to set it apart from Mario Kart.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> -clip snip-


Yep. yep, yep, yep. I will.
You have no right in disagreeing with me.

I didn't fucking say that. Shoo.

Edit: This is me realizing what was said. Oops

But i refuse to erase what i say

LOOK AT MY WRONG WORLD.

Ima go cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't get so pressed waffle dude. It was just a jape. I go now.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Don't get so pressed waffle dude. It was just a jape. I go now.


I heard it wrong :/ my fault sire.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> They've given us surprises before.



Yeah...
Not seeing one with F-Zero. And Miyamoto said himself the series is finished. We won't get another. Ever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mm, with Mario Kart heading in the direction that it is


But Rob, Most recent Mario karts were shit.


XoPachi said:


> IOwO
> That could work, but it wouldn't sell because since Treasure has balls they'd make it actually difficult. lol


Even with savestates?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah...
> Not seeing one with F-Zero. And Miyamoto said himself the series is finished. We won't get another. Ever.


I Googled 'Miyamoto' and 'F-Zero' just now, and was linked to an interview done in late 2012. If that's what you're referring to, he didn't say the series was dead. He said that he felt like the series didn't really have much room to grow. I honestly agree with that; the gameplay has pretty much been the same since the first game, and all that has really evolved were the graphics. F-Zero GX really can't be topped in terms of that particular style of gameplay, but it's possible for the series to be taken to a different direction, as was the case with Kid Icarus. I wouldn't count the series as dead.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I Googled 'Miyamoto' and 'F-Zero' just now, and was linked to an interview done in late 2012. If that's what you're referring to, he didn't say the series was dead. He said that he felt like the series didn't really have much room to grow. I honestly agree with that; the gameplay has pretty much been the same since the first game, and all that has really evolved were the graphics. F-Zero GX really can't be topped in terms of that particular style of gameplay, but it's possible for the series to be taken to a different direction, as was the case with Kid Icarus. I wouldn't count the series as dead.



Disagree.


100%.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Disagree.
> 
> 
> 100%.


But it's true, isn't it? Could you explain why you disagree? F-Zero GX offered absolutely nothing that F-Zero X didn't, in terms of its core gameplay-- right? Even the New Super Mario Bros series has changed up its gameplay throughout its installments-- new powerups, multiplayer, the gamepad, and focus on coin collection. F-Zero GX did improve upon F-Zero X in literally every other aspect, though, and I much prefer GX for that reason. But I can't call that innovative. That's clearly what Miyamoto's worried about; it'd just be more of the same, and at that point, the series would deteriorate.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But it's true, isn't it? Could you explain why you disagree? F-Zero GX offered absolutely nothing that F-Zero X didn't, in terms of its core gameplay-- right? Even the New Super Mario Bros series has changed up its gameplay throughout its installments-- new powerups, multiplayer, the gamepad, and focus on coin collection. F-Zero GX did improve upon F-Zero X in literally every other aspect, though, and I much prefer GX for that reason. But I can't call that innovative. That's clearly what Miyamoto's worried about; it'd just be more of the same, and at that point, the series would deteriorate.


SirRob, Please go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But it's true, isn't it? Could you explain why you disagree? F-Zero GX offered absolutely nothing that F-Zero X didn't, in terms of its core gameplay-- right? Even the New Super Mario Bros series has changed up its gameplay throughout its installments-- new powerups, multiplayer, the gamepad, and focus on coin collection. F-Zero GX did improve upon F-Zero X in literally every other aspect, though, and I much prefer GX for that reason. But I can't call that innovative. That's clearly what Miyamoto's worried about; it'd just be more of the same, and at that point, the series would deteriorate.



Like I said earlier. Keeping my heavily opinionated Nintendo rants to myself (not cynical jabs, just major wall texts on them). I've already said all that could be said on the topic of F-Zero in other threads much like Skyward Sword's phenomenal suckage and Mario's overall stagnation.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

Well if you wanted to keep your opinion to yourself, you shouldn't have said anything! It's not fair to devalue my opinion without giving a reason! At least give a link to one of those rants!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

So guys.

How about that smash 4?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

Wii Fit Trainer is getting a lot of...artistic attention. >w>



SirRob said:


> Well if you wanted to keep your opinion to yourself, you shouldn't have said anything! It's not fair to devalue my opinion without giving a reason! At least give a link to one of those rants!



Wasn't devaluing your opinion. I just said I disagreed with it. And I can't remember the threads actually. They weren't actual OPs by me.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wasn't devaluing your opinion. I just said I disagreed with it. And I can't remember the threads actually. They weren't actual OPs by me.


Oh. Sorry, then.

So guys.

How about that smash 4?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2013)

Still hyped over Megaman.  It's not that hard to guess his whole move list:

Standard attack:  Mega Buster
Forward smash: Charged Mega Buster
Up smash: Spark Man shot
Down smash: Flame Man shot

Standard aerial: Mega Buster
Forward aerial: Slash Man swipe
Up aerial: Sword Man(?) swipe
Down aerial: Hard Knuckle spike

Grab: Guts Man Super Arm

Standard special: Metal Blade
Side special: Crash Bomb
Up special: summons Rush Coil
Down special: Leaf Shield

Final Smash: RUSH Armor (super mode) maybe?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 19, 2013)

that leaf shield seems like a crazy good move depending on how it hits when it's around him, also for how long it stays out.
i love WFT's forward smash since it hits on both sides of her. also what move is bowsers drop kick? the only one it seems to be is forward smash  since his other moves seem to show up.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2013)

Canonically, the Leaf Shield stays out as long as you stand still, then it shoots off in the first direction you move.  SSB4 could go either way -- Fox/Wolf/Ness/Lucas can maintain their shields indefinitely, but a limit of like up to 5 seconds (before it fires off automatically) can work too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2013)

the difference is this shield is way way bigger than theirs and is a lot harder to hit past. also theirs they can be hit out of easily yet his seems to do physical damage and have a little barrier around him.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2013)

Hilariously, Miyamoto mentioned F-Zero in an interview today. Talk about relevant!

Not really good news, though!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmph...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the difference is this shield is way way bigger than theirs and is a lot harder to hit past. also theirs they can be hit out of easily yet his seems to do physical damage and have a little barrier around him.


The other canonical thing about the Leaf Shield (or, well, pretty much any MM shield) is that if it doesn't outright destroy the opponent then it vanishes completely.  So I can see it maybe doing some light collision damage, but a good smack will break it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> HEEEE-MAN



It's probably for the best He-Man's hair isn't purple in that pic.


----------



## Percy (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn, this thread makes me want to play Brawl oh wait I lost the CD for that. ;-;

Original it is I suppose.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2013)

I gotta Google Images me up some characters to make parodies with.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2013)

Forgive some of this as it may be offensive, but here:


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Out of all that, Professor Layton might actually be a character.

Though I would _kill_ for Ainsley Harriott to be a playable character. He'd say "what are you like?" after putting the smack down with some green peppers and red tomatoes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Forgive some of this as it may be offensive, but here:


Holy shit, Rance!

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Forgive some of this as it may be offensive, but here:



Where do you find these? I specifically want the mami one X3
but some of them are pretty cool.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2013)

I like Caim's (row 2, right).  If you've played Drakengard you'll know why.

I don't see the one I'm thinking of, I'm just having trouble finding a good picture.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 24, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Where do you find these? I specifically want the mami one X3
> but some of them are pretty cool.


I saw this whole thing on Facebook.
The Mami one got me too. lol....


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 24, 2013)

Top this.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

The kid's sucked :I

He had much more potential.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

.... ;-;

My day was ruined. I had to see Hatsune Miku in there.
World is over.

EDIT: Oh lovely! Nintendo's having another Direct! What's announced this time? Oh right. NOTHING. More news on Pikmin 3!! Of course! Because we haven't heard enough about it and after all there are just an overwhelming abundance of games on Wii U coming out this year. Just so many high quality exclusives released for Wii U to justify a $350 price for hardware so underpowered Square even admitted that was the reason for not putting KHIII on it. So tell us more about something we've been seeing since the console was released. :3

*head steams*


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

http://nintendoeverything.com/126947/iwata-more-unannounced-games-coming-to-wii-u-by-2014/
More games to be announced for Wii U.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

http://nintendoeverything.com/126947/iwata-more-unannounced-games-coming-to-wii-u-by-2014/
More games coming to Wii U.
@XoPachi
And there are a lot of good quality games exclusive to the Xbox One or PS4?

EDIT: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Teal (Jun 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> And there are a lot of good quality games exclusive to the Xbox One or PS4?


 Yes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes.


Like what?


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Like what?



Call of Duty!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Call of Duty!


Don't even joke about that man.
I doubt that's an exclusive, seems like a series that goes on any console.
Plus I'm not sure that series can really be called quality either. Not without online anyway.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 28, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Don't even joke about that man.
> I doubt that's an exclusive, seems like a series that goes on any console.
> Plus I'm not sure that series can really be called quality either. Not without online anyway.




Call of Duty!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2013)

At this this point, I'd take CoD over modern Mario. Though what's the difference? lol
And I don't remember what's coming to PS4 Chili (notice I don't give a shit about XBox One). I do remember hearing about games actually coming though AND a variety. Even if they come out in 2014, it'll have the excuse of being released in late 2013 UNLIKE the the Wii Stagnate. 

Though if it doesn't have quality launch titles like Nintendo didn't, rest assured, I'll be just as upset. I actually already sort of am since Studio Liverpool bit the dust, rest it's soul.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> At this this point, I'd take CoD over modern Mario. Though what's the difference? lol


CoD has dogs, and Mario has cats.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> CoD has dogs, and Mario has cats.



And both are going to be piss easy uninspired rehashes!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't like Call of Duty or Mario very much. xD
Both bore me.
Only Mario games I really like are Super Mario World and the original Super Mario Bros(A little).
And if non standard Mario games count, then Super Mario Sunshine and Super Mario 64(A little)

I'm going for Wii U and PS4. Sony doesn't usually let me down, and I like Kingdom Hearts games and Final Fantasy games.

Wii has X, which I wish I knew the actual name of it since it looks amazing. Mechs, large open environments, beautiful scenery.... Plus that eventual Zelda Wii U and Smash Bros.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Though what's the difference?


Mario has good 3D games and RPGs.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 29, 2013)

It seems that the Wii U might be good for indie developers.
http://www.gamnesia.com/news/ex-vigil-employee-changes-opinion-on-wii-u


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, we already know the XBox certainly isn't....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

From another thread



SirRob said:


> Dinosaur Planet? Dinosaur Planet. Making it a Star Fox game was a bad idea, since it basically shoehorned those characters in and took away from the original concept.
> 
> Also, darn it, we could've had another furry IP.



When you really think about it. Nintendo caters to furries a lot. Like a LOT.
Has anyone really noticed this compared to other companies?



Imperial Impact said:


> Mario has good 3D games and RPGs.



Too bad there's no difference between his platformers today and his RPG's (yes they're good and varied) are few and *far* between. lol


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When you really think about it. Nintendo caters to furries a lot. Like a LOT.
> Has anyone really noticed this compared to other companies?


I have noticed that. I think its kind of cool, and kind of weird. I don't think its intentional though. Its fun to anthropomorphize things, I would think. 
One of the main guys who did Starfox Command didn't like the fact that the Starfox series seemed to attract a furry audience. He actually said something like that. So I don't think its intentional.

I've noticed some smaller companies seem to have a lot of stuff that caters to furries. Rare actually fits the bill, ironically. I mean, Donkey Kong games, Banjo Kazooie games, Conker games, Starfox Adventures, Kameo....At that point I'm not even sure that its unintentional. I think they may be doing this on purpose.

CyberConnect2, the guys who did Tail Concerto, Solatorobo, and .hack// (which has some anthro characters in it) is actually putting out a book specifically made intentionally for furry fans, it seems.

So smaller companies do this too.
Still, compared to most companies, Nintendo does do it a lot more then others.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When you really think about it. Nintendo caters to furries a lot. Like a LOT.
> Has anyone really noticed this compared to other companies?


I don't think Nintendo caters to furries anymore than they always have. But I did notice that generally, there's less anthros in games nowadays than there were in the past. Sometimes I think it's the fandom's fault.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I don't think Nintendo caters to furries anymore than they always have. But I did notice that generally, there's less anthros in games nowadays than there were in the past. Sometimes I think it's the fandom's fault.



Probably just shifting demographics, a lot of companies catered primarily to under-18s through the 80s and 90s. Then there's the hardware limitations of the past. It was much easier to create a unique and convincing anthro character than a human one.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Probably just shifting demographics, a lot of companies catered primarily to under-18s through the 80s and 90s. Then there's the hardware limitations of the past. It was much easier to create a unique and convincing anthro character than a human one.


Mm, both are totally factors, I agree.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Too bad there's no difference between his platformers today and his RPG's (yes they're good and varied) are few and *far* between. lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> snip










Battlechili1 said:


> I have noticed that. I think its kind of cool, and kind of weird. I don't think its intentional though. Its fun to anthropomorphize things, I would think.
> One of the main guys who did Starfox Command didn't like the fact that the Starfox series seemed to attract a furry audience. He actually said something like that. So I don't think its intentional.



>Doesn't want to attract furry audience
>Gets Nintendo's permission to make game with anthros
>Is mad

The logic is too much for mere men.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> IDGAF


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>



What kind of hentai are you _watching_ man?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> What kind of hentai are you _watching_ man?


Zeta Gundam


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Impact, I can do a German Suplex on _explosions_...
I don't think you want to test me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Impact, I can do a German Suplex on _explosions_...
> I don't think you want to test me.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

I like yer gifs. Never leave this horrible place.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

I remember when people would get banned for posting nothing but gifs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I remember when people would get banned for posting nothing but gifs.








*I* remember when people would get banned for being a gigantic faggot.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

You are delicious, juicer. Also fuck you I started watching Zeta Gundam >:/


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> >Doesn't want to attract furry audience
> >Gets Nintendo's permission to make game with anthros
> >Is mad
> 
> The logic is too much for mere men.


I know...The guy is silly.
My internet is too slow to load the article, but I think this is the article where I read that. Take a look. Some of it might be interesting.
http://www.destructoid.com/original-star-fox-creator-won-t-do-sequel-jabs-at-miyamoto-127466.phtml


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Warning: Blood and Gore in video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dw4jpyaWLc
IT GOT BETTER


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 5, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I know...The guy is silly.
> My internet is too slow to load the article, but I think this is the article where I read that. Take a look. Some of it might be interesting.
> http://www.destructoid.com/original-star-fox-creator-won-t-do-sequel-jabs-at-miyamoto-127466.phtml


Says nothing about not liking furries, just says that it would be a huge expensive project to take on for something that would largely just cater to furries and not core gamers. It's all about making money at the end of the day. They are a company, after all.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Says nothing about not liking furries, just says that it would be a huge expensive project to take on for something that would largely just cater to furries and not core gamers. It's all about making money at the end of the day. They are a company, after all.


I went to do more research and found this article(It's actually loading on my computer: http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...or-not-interested-in-making-star-fox-for-wii/). Not sure if it says the same thing or not.
Turns out my memory was indeed false though, the dude doesn't seem to not like furries.
But I'm not sure that Starfox games wouldn't appeal to core gamers. Maybe not as many as other games, but I think it still has an appeal for some.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 5, 2013)

that villager mod was pretty funny.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 5, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that villager mod was pretty funny.


All that death by his hands...And he continued to smile.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 5, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm not sure that Starfox games wouldn't appeal to core gamers. Maybe not as many as other games, but I think it still has an appeal for some.


Would you take that gamble of spending a few million on a risky blockbuster game? I think they've got the idea of making cheaper games that turn a steady decent profit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/nintendo-has-plans-for-metroid-nothing-to-reveal-yet
Nintendo has plans for Metroid.
In related news, I thought my copy of Metroid: Zero Mission was broken. It works. I don't think I've ever played a Metroid game except Metroid Prime, so this should be fun.



DrDingo said:


> Would you take that gamble of spending a few million on a risky blockbuster game? I think they've got the idea of making cheaper games that turn a steady decent profit.


I don't know. I'd have to be in the business. Regardless of whether I would or not though, I can see it as not being a good way to make money though, so I understand. Nintendo is still a business and still needs to make money.

EDIT: Iwata refuses to fire employees:
http://www.gamnesia.com/news/iwata-refuses-to-layoff-nintendo-staff


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 6, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> EDIT: Iwata refuses to fire employees:
> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/iwata-refuses-to-layoff-nintendo-staff



Saturo Iwata cut his salary by 50% just so Nintendo could stay afloat? Wow. Now _that_ is dedication.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Saturo Iwata cut his salary by 50% just so Nintendo could stay afloat? Wow. Now _that_ is dedication.


that's pretty awesome and refusing to lay off poeple is also pretty awesome.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

I love Nintendo with all my heart now.

Now get more decent games on your console so I can support you dammit >:c


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2013)

This should have been the Peach they put in Brawl.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2013)

...the hell is that?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This should have been the Peach they put in Brawl.



Some way. 
Some how. 
Someone can make that sexy.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Some way.
> Some how.
> Someone can make that sexy.


What are you talking about? It already is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ...the hell is that?



Pretty sure it's Peach modded with Pikachu's move set. It FUCKS up the models.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;TrijxOgdfjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrijxOgdfjM[/video]


XoPachi said:


> This should have been the Peach they put in Brawl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2013)

*ROFL!!!!*

Even _ADAM SESSLER_ called out Nintendo on their bullshit and thinks Iwata should be fired.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;oekdcMS-h3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oekdcMS-h3g[/video]


----------



## Teal (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;oekdcMS-h3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oekdcMS-h3g[/video]


 Here too?! You really are the devil!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Here too?! You really are the devil!


[video=youtube;zkZOKBSjIZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkZOKBSjIZw[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2013)

And now, Nintendo won't allow Melee to be streamed at EVO. What a fuckheaded hoity toity prissy little bitch of a company. 
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/07/nintendo-wont-let-evo-stream-smash-bros/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

it's so hilarious how much Nintendo hates the melee community.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;wUkFq_PY704]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUkFq_PY704[/video]


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's so hilarious how much Nintendo hates the melee community.


No one likes that godawful community.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I don't think Nintendo's trying to appeal to Adam Sessler, so it's no surprise that he's not happy with them. I think it's absolutely ridiculous that he thinks Nintendo should cater to a demographic that's already attached to the PS4 and Xbox One-- the 'hardcore' gamers. Nintendo hasn't competed with Sony or Microsoft in the last generation, so why should they do so now? 
I'm sort of offended that he said 'they forgot about everybody', because Nintendo games are the ones I'm looking forward to more than ever, and it's been like that since the last generation. 
The Wii U did have a weak launch, and its marketing wasn't very effective as well. But going in the direction Sessler wants them to go would be a terrible move on their part! If anything, they should've put more effort into making Wii Fit and Wii Party launch titles.

Also, I don't see why anyone should be surprised about Nintendo not allowing Melee to be streamed, considering the policy they've been enforcing for a while. They don't want third parties to reap benefits from their creations, and as an artist I can understand that. I do think a better alternative could have been an official Nintendo stream at EVO, but Melee's an old game and I'm not sure if EVO's very popular, relatively. It probably wouldn't be worth it from a money standpoint.
In any case, it's not like Melee can't be _played_ there. And I'm sure there'll be some people who sneak recordings in.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2013)

About firing Iwata, I think that'd be a bad idea as well. He's not just a manager, he's a figurehead, and that's important. He's very quirky and charismatic! He embodies what video games should be-- fun! I think he makes a perfect figurehead for a video game company. I agree that his management probably isn't the best; however, it's not as if it's just him making decisions. Those decisions are influenced by many people, he's just the one who dictates them. Also, as evidenced earlier in the thread, he's made great sacrifices to keep the company afloat, plus he's willing to take the blame for any mistakes Nintendo has made. That's something that should be commended. 

Of course, I've got absolutely no business experience, so I'm just talking out of my butt.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well, I don't think Nintendo's trying to appeal to Adam Sessler, so it's no surprise that he's not happy with them. I think it's absolutely ridiculous that he thinks Nintendo should cater to a demographic that's already attached to the PS4 and Xbox One-- the 'hardcore' gamers. Nintendo hasn't competed with Sony or Microsoft in the last generation, so why should they do so now?
> I'm sort of offended that he said 'they forgot about everybody', because Nintendo games are the ones I'm looking forward to more than ever, and it's been like that since the last generation.
> The Wii U did have a weak launch, and its marketing wasn't very effective as well. But going in the direction Sessler wants them to go would be a terrible move on their part! If anything, they should've put more effort into making Wii Fit and Wii Party launch titles.
> 
> ...


Evo gets over a million viewers and i don't think that's a small number. also melee is still having a full tourney there, but anyone caught streaming or recording will be kicked out cause the evo staff is worirred about trouble with nintendo.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2013)

Mm, that's quite a number. So I think it'd be safe to leave my reasoning out, although I'm sure there's many reasons an official stream wouldn't be in Nintendo's best interest. I do think it's a shame for us viewers that we might not be able to see it at all, but then, when you think about how you can't record at concerts and such, well, there's a comparison to be made there.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

also keep in mind there are 3 main streams and that was just the number of the one of them. so that number will be much more and there's going to be tons of poeple also doing streams of other non main event games. Evo is a very big thing game wise.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;D8Q3rR2qlVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Q3rR2qlVg[/video]


SirRob said:


> Well, I don't think Nintendo's trying to appeal to Adam Sessler, so it's no surprise that he's not happy with them. I think it's absolutely ridiculous that he thinks Nintendo should cater to a demographic that's already attached to the PS4 and Xbox One-- the 'hardcore' gamers. Nintendo hasn't competed with Sony or Microsoft in the last generation, so why should they do so now?
> I'm sort of offended that he said 'they forgot about everybody', because Nintendo games are the ones I'm looking forward to more than ever, and it's been like that since the last generation.


Nintendo's problem is that could have a really good year and the next following years is dead.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 9, 2013)

There are now rumors saying Nintendo has reconsidered their stance on the Evo streaming SSBM.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

not really nintendo but more so the fact so many poeple have told them how bad an idea it is for them to do that and there was even a petition that was already made and reached the signed amount needed already i think.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 12, 2013)

They announced Olimar in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U. Not surprising, seeing as Pikmin 3 comes out in Japan tomorrow.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ACKKHjTYygw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACKKHjTYygw[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2013)

I had a dream that Takakazu Abe was going to be a playable character in SSB4.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I had a dream that Takakazu Abe was going to be a playable character in SSB4.


Knowing you, It was a wet dream.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 13, 2013)

I remember one day I was at a local used-game shop watching two guys play Brawl Minus (hack of SSBB).  The current players in the match were Captain Falcon (whose Falcon Punch has a weaker secondary flame effect if the punch itself misses) and Squirtle (who has a random chance of blocking any attack).  Falcon tries to Punch Squirtle but misses slightly, Squirtle takes only minore fire damage and is (unsurprisingly) not KO'ed.

I comment:  "It was not very effective...."


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Should we just rename this the Nintendo Thread of Ages?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2013)

No, because renaming this to the "Let's post random YouTube videoes" thread would make more sense.

[video=youtube;t8NsnLfIAcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NsnLfIAcs&list=TLmZ5a-S99Jbo[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, the Nintendo Direct kinda happened a while ago, huh?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, the Nintendo Direct kinda happened a while ago, huh?



Like what I did there? Nintendo Thread of AGES? Because they've teamed up with Sega temporarily?

Ages
Sega

I'm brilliant. You don't need to remind me.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I'll be too busy injecting Pokemon XY into my veins to get Sonic Lost World.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm brilliant. You don't need to remind me.



I'm sorry, did something happen while I was browsing articles in another tab?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think I'll be too busy injecting Pokemon XY into my veins to get Sonic Lost World.



I'm just getting both...
Unless I beat Sonic on my friend's Wii U first than I'll just skip on that and get the 3DS version.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Should we just rename this the Nintendo Thread of Ages?


dunno how


Stratadrake said:


> No, because renaming this to the "Let's post random YouTube videoes" thread would make more sense.


[video=youtube;aV_Aa-H7nv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV_Aa-H7nv0[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Should we just rename this the Nintendo Thread of Ages?


That'd be the best idea.
Mostly just Nintendo news ends up here now.

Oh yeah, apparently Olimar was confirmed as a playable character in Smash Bros Wii U/3DS.

I'm dissapointed. I don't like Olimar. WHERE ARE ALL THE CHARACTERS THAT I'D ACTUALLY BE HAPPY TO LEARN ARE IN THE GAME?!!

So far Link, Fox, and Villager are the main ones I'm happy with. Obviously they can't remove Mario.
But anything else? So far I"m not pleased.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as I can still use peach and luigi, i'm all good


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> dunno how


You gotta request a mod to do it.
Or a mod can do it on their own like Corto did with my thread. v_v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> like Corto did with my thread. v_v


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That'd be the best idea.
> Mostly just Nintendo news ends up here now.
> 
> Oh yeah, apparently Olimar was confirmed as a playable character in Smash Bros Wii U/3DS.
> ...



I think we need Bill Rizer in the game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

I heard rumors that Little Mac, Mii, and Pac-Man were supposed to be announced at E3 in addition to the other newcomers. Now I'm wondering if those will be -all- the newcomers.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2013)

i doubt mii will be in it. the only rumor that has some validity to it is that there will be 45 characters in total. with wii fit trainer coming out you can't really believe anything about who's going to be in or not in.
on the smash site at the bottom section of the site when looking at a character it shows 9 characters. which is why the rumors of 3 more characters being revealed at E3 came up.
on a mobile version of the site it only shows 5 however.
so that would lead to filling up both thigns at 45.
ofcourse that's only a guess but it's a decent one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think we need Bill Rizer in the game.


Over Shulk?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i doubt mii will be in it. the only rumor that has some validity to it is that there will be 45 characters in total. with wii fit trainer coming out you can't really believe anything about who's going to be in or not in.
> on the smash site at the bottom section of the site when looking at a character it shows 9 characters. which is why the rumors of 3 more characters being revealed at E3 came up.
> on a mobile version of the site it only shows 5 however.
> so that would lead to filling up both thigns at 45.
> ofcourse that's only a guess but it's a decent one.


The rumor's pretty credible though; it was in an unedited post on Neogaf that listed those characters along with the announced newcomers before the trailer debuted. This was before the official site was online, as well.
Why would you doubt the Mii's inclusion, anyway? It's practically the face of the Wii.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2013)

eh that's fair though that post doesn't really look all that credible.
also wii fit trainer is also the similar face but a lot easier to impliment since there's no universal mii.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

Remember when WolfoxOkamichan would post here? I think that's the guy who posted two posts below the rumor guy.

Yayyyy furries everywhere


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2013)

yep :I
now lets have krystal in the next smash.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Remember when WolfoxOkamichan would post here? I think that's the guy who posted two posts below the rumor guy.
> 
> Yayyyy furries everywhere









\

Why did you have to bring his name up?!?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yep :I
> now lets have krystal in the next smash.



I'd smash with Krystal...



Imperial Impact said:


> Over Shulk?



Shulk? Over Bill Rizer?





I'm sorry, Impact. But can Shulk go shirtless with just a machine gun alone on an island infested by the bloody Red Falcon? Blow up the alien hive against all odds? Breathe in space? Has he fought giant zombie turtles with a skinless face on it's back that vomits acid? With a straight face? Can Shulk hang on to fired missiles while having the upper body strength to jump to other missiles using his arms while fighting a giant missile that shoots missiles?

No? 

Well then I don't think he's as qualified to fight stubby blue robots, colorful Brooklyn plumbers, and adorable pink puff balls. Not like The Original Contra that is Bill Rizer!!

Don't get me wrong, I fucking love Xenoblade, doe.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yep :I
> now lets have krystal in the next smash.


We're not getting four Star Fox characters.
And they're _not_ getting rid of my perfect threesome.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also wii fit trainer is also the similar face but a lot easier to impliment since there's no universal mii.


It's true, Miis can be different sizes, yeah? So I guess that would be an issue. But Miis are, well, Miis... they're important. Even if you had NO games for the Wii U, you'd still know the Mii character. So I think that's enough of a reason to include them and work around any issues. 



Imperial Impact said:


> Why did you have to bring his name up?!?


What's wrong with him? Oh, I'm asking the wrong person for an opinion...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> What's wrong with him? Oh, I'm asking the wrong person for an opinion...




...
OUCH.

Shit, Rob. SHIT.

You one cold dude, brother.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> OUCH.
> 
> Shit, Rob. SHIT.
> ...


Well I figure he'd give a troll response like he does literally every time.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yep :I
> now lets have krystal in the next smash.


YES PLEASE
I'd play Krystal probably.
I don't like playing Wolf. Trouble is, Smash needs villains, and replacing a very big villain with a popular newer protagonist doesn't seem like something they'd do.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

Smash doesn't need villains, Smash needs characters who are unique and fun to play as. 
Which they've been doing a pretty stellar job of thus far with SSB4, honestly... 
I don't think I'm going to change my main from Fox, but I'm actually very happy with the cast right now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> doe.


BUT TOO BAD THEY NEED TO HAVE KOMANI'S SAY IF THEY WANT THE CHARACTER.

UNLIKE, WITH XENOBLADE. 


SirRob said:


> What's wrong with him? Oh, I'm asking the wrong person for an opinion...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2013)

That said, Krystal would probably make a unique character. She's just a side character in her series though, so she's got _a lot_ of competition for a spot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

Krystal in HD? I'm down.
(as long as it's her Assault model or a revised Adventure's model. Preferably this. I say do it, so it shall be.....and no that link ain't safe. *snicker* *chortle* *huehuehue*)



Imperial Impact said:


> BUT TOO BAD THEY NEED TO HAVE KOMANI'S SAY IF THEY WANT THE CHARACTER.
> 
> UNLIKE, WITH XENOBLADE.



...
Watch.
Your.
MOUTH.

Bill Rizer does as Bill Rizer pleases. If he's not in Smash 4, it's because he feels it's not worth his time. He needs permission from NO ONE.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Watch.
> Your.
> MOUTH.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2013)

You wanna play this game, Impact?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You wanna play this game, Impact?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Krystal in HD? I'm down.
> (as long as it's her Assault model or a revised Adventure's model. Preferably this. I say do it, so it shall be.....and no that link ain't safe. *snicker* *chortle* *huehuehue*)


Personally, I'd like her Adventures design, but Assault's design seems more likely, and I'd be okay with that.
But uh...that link. I think her breasts and thighs are too big. Especially her thighs. But I know that's sort of your thing.


SirRob said:


> That said, Krystal would probably make a unique character. She's just a side character in her series though, so she's got _a lot_ of competition for a spot.


Yep. Just imagine, Krystal fighting with her staff. Staffs and spears haven't been used in Smash games, so it offers a lot for a unique move set.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 14, 2013)

Ghirahim in Smash, maybe?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>








Taste my bee fury, bitch.

...

Hachi should be the last boss in Smash 4. That way no one can beat the game. :B



Battlechili1 said:


> I think her *breasts and thighs* are *too big*. *Especially* her *thighs*.



...I was unaware that these words could be used in such an absurdly foul manner. I've never in my 1,000,000,0XX year old life heard such profanity. I need a drink. Why has everything gone dark? Where am I? Someone hold me. ;-;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Taste my bee fury, bitch.








NOT ANIMU


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 15, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Ghirahim in Smash, maybe?


Maybe. I'd prefer Vaati over Ghirahim myself, but I feel he's pretty unlikely.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 15, 2013)

you know what I would like, they recognizing the Mario RPG games, and give luigi lightning moves, or being willing to pull the usage of items the mario bros use as moves. I mean they gave Mario FLUUD, why not give luigi his damn vacuum :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish we could get a Kirby Air Ride 2. That's my favorite multiplayer Nintendo game. :<



Battlechili1 said:


> Maybe. I'd prefer Vaati over Ghirahim myself, but I feel he's pretty unlikely.



Despite how much I want whoever thought Skyward Sword was a good idea to be fired, I actually really fucking like Ghirahim. He was so obviously fruity and it was brilliant. I'd play the fuck out him if he was in Smash.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2013)

You know, if Miis WERE playable in Smash Bros... I'd totally make a Mii of my ex and _beat her up._


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2013)

the two main characters are i would like to be in are travis touchdown and bayonetta. 
more realisticly i would like a non-sword fire emblem character.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2013)

I expect Chrom to be in, but I'm secretly rooting for Lucina.
Hope will never die!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the two main characters are i would like to be in are travis touchdown and bayonetta.
> more realisticly i would like a non-sword fire emblem character.



What about that one badass who's chest plate was also a fucking shield? That fucking BLEW MY MIND when I saw that. You know how convenient and versatile that is?! I'd get a patent for that. That's like one of the few things I know about that game. lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I expect Chrom to be in, but I'm secretly rooting for Lucina.
> Hope will never die!


both are really good characters.
also i hope the tactician will be in so we could have a more magic oriented one.

Also walhart would be an awesome boss fight. Since he's the counquerer it would make sense that he would at least try to conquer the smash universe.

A SMT character would be nice also but most likley not going to happen ;-;


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel maybe to differentiate Toon Link a little from Big Boy Link, his Final Smash could have him split into four characters ala Four Swords. The other three characters are computer controlled and weaker, sort of a multi-ball thing in that if you're KO'd while your smash is activated, you just claim control of one of the other Links until you're KO'd again, at which point you return to your default color and lose a stock.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2013)

you act like final smashes are important.

also having computer controlled anything means those computer controlled ones will be aimed at first and taken out or just easily ignored cause computer controlled opponents are the much more exploitable ones.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you act like final smashes are important.


You don't need Harry Potter to spell out what makes Smash Balls the Golden Snitch of Brawl battles....



Verin Asper said:


> I mean they gave Mario FLUUD, why not give luigi his damn vacuum :V


That could definitely be cool, esp. with Dark Moon out.



> You know, if Miis WERE playable in Smash Bros... I'd totally make a Mii of my ex and beat her up.


Then I expect their speed/mass, and possibly certain moves would vary by the Mii size.  Which would be an absolute *bitch* to get balanced....

(And yes, you don't hear me using slang like that often.)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2013)

not really also final smashes are into two categories; auto kill or useless.

also there is no way to balance a custom character where you can choose their moves.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you act like final smashes are important.



Fuck final smashes and items. Once I look at all the animations of them in the new Smash, off they fucking go. :3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

Final smashes are fun...
Speaking of which, I hope we get a language option, 'cause I love Japanese Fox. Landomastaaaah!!

I like Toon Link, but I don't think he's gonna make it in this time. Too much competition for a spot.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not really also final smashes are into two categories; auto kill or useless.


Yeah, you try dodging Samus's Zero Laser on Final Destination.  

The comparison is:  In the default (timed) match mode, Smash balls tend to appear near the end of the match, and then, suddenly, the battle isn't about fighting your opponents, it's about trying to grab that MacGuffin.  And when somebody does, they're going to easily score a few KO's with it -- in a 4-player brawl this can mean an instant up to +4 point shift between them and any given opponent, which is probably enough to swing the whole match regardless of everything else before it.

In Stock matches this can easily end the match if you're down to your last life, otherwise it just costs you a knockout and you have to find some way to overcome it.

Granted, in a brawl between only two players a Final Smash isn't so powerful (you land one easy knockout at most), but if you want chaotic four-way battle royales, one Final Smash can ruin it for everyone else.


People complain about things like random tripping or stale-move negation, but those generally don't affect the flow of battle (or potentially swing the outcome of a match) the way Smash Balls do.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you act like final smashes are important.
> 
> also having computer controlled anything means those computer controlled ones will be aimed at first and taken out or just easily ignored cause computer controlled opponents are the much more exploitable ones.


 You act like this is a serious fighting game. =V

 The alternatives would be for the player to control all four at once ala Single-Player Adventures,  or simply make the other three invincible (with a time limit on how long they are out).



			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> I like Toon Link, but I don't think he's gonna make it in this time. Too much competition for a spot.



 Honestly, I would be okay with that if they replaced Link's B-Side (Gale Boomerang) with something else. I understand its importance in recovery negating, but I preferred the traditional boomerang, even if it didn't do much. They need to make it much faster, though; the boomerang is much faster in the games, and the bow isn't even worth using here. The bomb I understand, but...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> You act like this is a serious fighting game. =V



Because it can be and has been. Why else would Melee be at EVO?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because it can be and has been. Why else would Melee be at EVO?


Because Smash babies.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Honestly, I would be okay with that if they replaced Link's B-Side (Gale Boomerang) with something else. I understand its importance in recovery negating, but I preferred the traditional boomerang, even if it didn't do much. They need to make it much faster, though; the boomerang is much faster in the games, and the bow isn't even worth using here. The bomb I understand, but...


Link is still Twilight Princess Link, so I don't think the Gale Boomerang's gonna change. Given Mario still has his FLUDD, I don't think a lot of movesets will be tweaked... lookin' at you, Ganondorf.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because it can be and has been. Why else would Melee be at EVO?


cause of people not being able to handle HEALTH BARS
I may love smash, but its an arena brawler than a fighting game
its like me asking for Power Stone to be at EVO


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Link is still Twilight Princess Link


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

I dunno whether I should be happy or disappointed by that. I mean, I would've liked to see something new, but Brawl's my favorite game so... at least they didn't downgrade?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

If its Twilight Princess Link, I'm a little unhappy. Twilight Princess Link looked better in Brawl I think.
It looks to bright or something in the new Smash.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> If its Twilight Princess Link, I'm a little unhappy. Twilight Princess Link looked better in Brawl I think.
> It looks to bright or something in the new Smash.


Well, I don't think it's -purely- Twilight Princess Link but that's definitely the base they used. The design had to be tweaked a little for him to fit with the new game's style.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Link is still Twilight Princess Link.


Get a load of this faggot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

Long as Skyward Shit Link was left out, I'm aces. Though I prefer OoT Link. Dunno. Seemed the closest to a hardass but still had the tenderness he's supposed to have.

I like the detail of TP link a lot though.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well, I don't think it's -purely- Twilight Princess Link but that's definitely the base they used. The design had to be tweaked a little for him to fit with the new game's style.



 --Wii U Link--
 i called it
 i called it everyone
 just so you know


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Long as Skyward Shit Link was left out, I'm aces. Though I prefer OoT Link. Dunno. Seemed the closest to a hardass but still had the tenderness he's supposed to have.
> 
> I like the detail of TP link a lot though.


It's not like Mega Man has the *same* design his own games as he does here.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> --Wii U Link--
> i called it
> i called it everyone
> just so you know


I hope not. One of the cool things about Zelda is the style changes throughout the series.

Going off on a rant, that's one of the awful things about Sonic. Sega constantly changes the style of the human characters, and they _always_ clash with Sonic and friends. In Zelda, even with all the different styles, everything works together in each of them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> the style changes throughout the series.


Every video game series is like that.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Every video game series is like that.



 Dragon Quest has been fairly regular in its style for the last several editions. Granted, their art director _is_ Akira Toriyama, but regardless.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Every video game series is like that.


Mario and Pokemon haven't changed style, outside of graphical shifts, since Super Mario 64 and RSE.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon haven't changed style


Gen 1 + 2's art style was different from gen 3 and beyond.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Mario and Pokemon haven't changed style, outside of graphical shifts, since Super Mario 64 and RSE.



Pikachu lost weight.



Imperial Impact said:


> Gen 1 + 2's art style was different from gen 3 and beyond.



Mario's definitely changed too. I mean, poor guy used to have a foot for a penis and one leg. He's had a drastic improvement.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gen 1 + 2's art style was different from gen 3 and beyond.


I like how you quoted only half my post and argued with a point that I addressed in that same post.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I like how you quoted only half my post and argued with a point that I addressed in that same post.


~graphical shifts~


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

M-My pants. They can't seem to get dry. Only posting since this will be a Nintendo hardware exclusive. I hope it's $40 like the last few Sonic games. That would be the best hug from Sega.

[video=youtube;5H3rgWbda8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H3rgWbda8Q[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> M-My pants. They can't seem to get dry. Only posting since this will be a Nintendo hardware exclusive. I hope it's $40 like the last few Sonic games. That would be the best hug from Sega.
> 
> -video snip-



Now that looks like fucking fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> M-My pants. They can't seem to get dry. Only posting since this will be a Nintendo hardware exclusive. I hope it's $40 like the last few Sonic games. That would be the best hug from Sega.


Sonic X-treme HD with the space jam ailens. 


Along with gay ass disney music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Sonic X-treme HD with the space jam ailens.
> 
> 
> *Along with gay ass disney music*.



If you're talking about Benny Benassi's Cinema you heard in the trailer, GTFO.
If you've heard the game's actual music and this is your response. Get the FUCK out.







There's the door.^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If you're talking about Benny Benassi's Cinema you heard in the trailer, GTFO.
> If you've heard the game's actual music and this is your response. Get the FUCK out.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you like gay ass disney music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I didn't know you like gay ass disney music.



I don't. I like Benny Benassi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't. I like Benny Benassi.


But it sounds like gay ass disney music.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But it sounds like gay ass disney music.


 Your trolling isn't working, try something else.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Your trolling isn't working, try something else.


>Implying that I'm trolling.

Try again.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm disappointed in the color powers. Not because of the powers themselves, but because I know their music is gonna interrupt the zone's music every 3 seconds.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm disappointed in the color powers. Not because of the powers themselves, but because I know their music is gonna interrupt the zone's music every 3 seconds.



Meh. I don't think they'll be in every stage.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Meh. I don't think they'll be in every stage.


Maybe, but I bet the best songs will be on the stages that have tons of 'em.
Like Sonic Unleashed. Fffff!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Maybe, but I bet the best songs will be on the stages that have tons of 'em.
> Like Sonic Unleashed. Fffff!



...Sonic Unleashed didn't have Wisps.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Sonic Unleashed didn't have Wisps.


No, but it did have the 'ruining the stage's music with repetitive themes every 3 seconds' thing. The werehog stage themes are some of my favorite in the whole series, but you barely hear them 'cause the battle theme is constantly playing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awWxpM-HiFE

You're right, I worded that badly, but the effect is the same in those games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> No, but it did have the 'ruining the stage's music with repetitive themes every 3 seconds' thing. The werehog stage themes are some of my favorite in the whole series, but you barely hear them 'cause the battle theme is constantly playing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awWxpM-HiFE
> 
> You're right, I worded that badly, but the effect is the same in those games.








>Dat Seki yell

It's like you want me to get mad.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2013)

I -just- realized that picture has the same expression as your avatar.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I -just- realized that picture has the same expression as your avatar.


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> No, but it did have the 'ruining the stage's music with repetitive themes every 3 seconds' thing. The werehog stage themes are some of my favorite in the whole series, but you barely hear them 'cause the battle theme is constantly playing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awWxpM-HiFE
> 
> You're right, I worded that badly, but the effect is the same in those games.



Wasn't that bad. Stages were pretty long. And fuck you, I loved that jazzy battle music. I loved werehog period. So fun to me. ;w;

inb4 randumb Impact weeb GIF of shock, horror, and any other variant of misplaced surprise.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> inb4 randumb Impact weeb GIF of shock, horror, and any other variant of misplaced surprise.





Imperial Impact form a different topic said:


> So sensitive~


.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

...How do you know I'm sensitive? Impact, are you touching me at night? Please stop. :[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...How do you know I'm sensitive?





Imperial Impact form a different topic said:


> So sensitive~


.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wasn't that bad. Stages were pretty long. And fuck you, I loved that jazzy battle music. I loved werehog period. So fun to me. ;w;


The battle music is fine, it's just very overused and most of the time you just hear the first ten seconds. If it doesn't bother you, then good! I guess it's just a pet peeve for me. Even in older games I would avoid the invincibility or running shoes 'cause they interrupted the music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The battle music is fine, it's just very overused and most of the time you just hear the first ten seconds. If it doesn't bother you, then good! I guess it's just a pet peeve for me. Even in older games I would avoid the invincibility or running shoes 'cause they interrupted the music.



Running shoes sped up the music. So you heard more of it faster! \:3/

The only time I got sick of the interruptions was with the Cube wisp. It was just the worst one period.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 19, 2013)

Honestly, I would rave to the drill music when it played. Particularly the underwater version.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Honestly, I would rave to the drill music when it played. *Particularly the underwater version.*



ffffffffffffffffffffff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;nLWBcd43RTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLWBcd43RTo[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I'm gonna watch it now.

Edit: Oh. It's an _American_ Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

lol He completely stopped caring. I'll just wait for you guys to discuss it. Not wasting time I could be spending on Garegga watching this.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel like the 3DS version of Smash Bros. is getting all the coolest stages. Gerudo Valley, Arena Ferox, and now this? Save some for the Wii U version, guys!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2013)

As far as stages, it would be really cool if they put in The Cave of the Past/The Place from Earthbound/MOTHER 2. Especially if they keep the original music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRL5TWF_0eU


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I feel like the 3DS version of Smash Bros. is getting all the coolest stages. Gerudo Valley, Arena Ferox, and now this? Save some for the Wii U version, guys!



I keep forgetting I won't need a Wii U for this game. I can just get it on the 3DS.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2013)

What's that stage from?

I'm slightly leaning towards the 3DS version myself because of the cel-shaded graphics style.  And the ability to challenge anyone anywhere.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What's that stage from?
> 
> I'm slightly leaning towards the 3DS version myself because of the cel-shaded graphics style.  And the ability to challenge anyone anywhere.



 Looks like Castle Siege with moar breakage. Based on the uneven platform structure, it seems like the stage is either bigger than that with a meteor smash zone in the middle, or we're getting another "Story" mode.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What's that stage from?
> 
> I'm slightly leaning towards the 3DS version myself because of the cel-shaded graphics style.  And the ability to challenge anyone anywhere.


Kid Icarus Uprising. Sakurai has actually been writing notes with his updates, but only on his Miiverse profile.
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/SakuraiMasahiroA


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks of Sakurai as a chef? :I


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 24, 2013)

I think this speaks for itself.
[video=youtube;E3Pv4c4Qz9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Pv4c4Qz9w[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think this speaks for itself.
> [video=youtube;E3Pv4c4Qz9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Pv4c4Qz9w[/video]


This_Is_Tides_Being_A_Bro.avi


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever noticed how the personalities of certain characters in Smash bros change from game to game? And in some case vastly contrasting them in their original games?
Always thought that was cool. I think Falcon and Fox were the most noticable.

Like in Starfox, Fox is always a leader (save for Adventures) and pretty standard in his attitude. Smash Bros 1, he's like "Hmph, fucking scrubs". Melee "Come get some! I'm top tier, dammit." Brawl "Yeah, let's have a nice sparring scrap!!"

Falcon in F-Zero X, GX, and that shitty GP anime (still cool that it got a show regardless), he was really quiet and cunning in his nature.
All through Smash Bros...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 26, 2013)

i think it's more so the personality the community gives them that changes. like how villager is a psychopath, or how hated meta knight was.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i think it's more so the personality the community gives them that changes. like how villager is a psychopath, or how hated meta knight was.



But I mean you can just look at Falcon in the GX story and see how he was pretending to be Batman, but it in Smash's just charismatic and extra. Just listen to how he talks. XD


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

Windwakr HD to have a higher difficulty setting.
I am pleased.
http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/the-wind-waker-hd-to-feature-a-higher-difficulty-setting


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2013)

Nintendo? ...
High difficulty?























Oh man. That was a GREAT laugh to start my morning. Thanks for the link, Chili.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 27, 2013)

i'm guessing you never played anything before the gamecube then. do you even know of the fire emblem series?

also what series do sony and microsoft have that are hard?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, if the cave with 100 rounds in it in Twilight Princess is any indication of Nintendo being able to make something hard, I think this has an honest chance of being hard.
Think about it. That cave in Twilight Princess, in the Gerudo Valley, had 100 floors, most of them filled with monsters, and you almost never got hearts from enemies in that cave, if at all. Not only that, but the enemies got progressively harder. You had to survive 100 rounds of fighting without dying. That was actually pretty tough. If Nintendo can make that hard, then surely they can make Windwaker HD harder.

EDIT: Oh. The Fire Emblem series.
Forgot about that. Those games get pretty long and hard towards the end. If my playthrough of Sacred Stones is any indication to what other Fire Emblem games are like.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i'm guessing you never played anything before the gamecube then. do you even know of the fire emblem series?
> 
> also what series do sony and microsoft have that are hard?



Let me rephrase. MODERN Nintendo games. Post Super Nintendo. And who was talking about Sony or Microsoft?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2013)

Wait, what? I read in an interview that there _wasn't_ going to be a hard mode.

http://www.zeldadungeon.net/2013/06...clude-cut-dungeons-or-a-hard-mode/#more-72235

"Also asked about whether a â€œhard modeâ€ would be included for veteran gamers, Aonumaâ€™s response was a clear â€œnoâ€."



XoPachi said:


> Nintendo? ...
> High difficulty?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51GXfy__uGI


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARI0ULS3h2c

I suppose I've just gotten better fiending on shit over the years. That gave me more trouble than any Mario game today.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARI0ULS3h2c
> 
> I suppose I've just gotten better fiending on shit over the years. That gave me more trouble than any Mario game today.



Mods are always going to be harder then any game because that's really the only appeal to mods. mods don't make games they used a premade system and refine even further than what those who made it could do.

also i brought sony and microsoft up cause i never hear anyone talk about the difficultly of their games.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo? ...
> High difficulty?



Dude, there's a REASON the term is "_Nintendo_ Hard".



Battlechili1 said:


> Well, if the cave with 100 rounds in it in Twilight Princess is any indication of Nintendo being able to make something hard, I think this has an honest chance of being hard.
> Think about it. That cave in Twilight Princess, in the Gerudo Valley, had 100 floors, most of them filled with monsters, and you almost never got hearts from enemies in that cave, if at all. Not only that, but the enemies got progressively harder. You had to survive 100 rounds of fighting without dying. That was actually pretty tough. If Nintendo can make that hard, then surely they can make Windwaker HD harder.


Actually it was just 40, but it definitely FELT like 100.  Trying to take down three Darknuts simultaneously?  Yeah.

Wind Waker also had a 50-floor dungeon, the last ten floors basically consisted of assorted enemies zerg-rushing you.  IN THE DARK.

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door also had a 100-floor dungeon with a boss at the end of it all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't get me wrong. I still think a LOT of console Nintendo games are great (save for the last few main games besides Kirby 4). Twilight Princess was PISS easy...combat wise. But the dungeons were brilliant and it was a feat to get everything. Took me fucking 6 tries to 3 heart the chamber of Ordeals too. I just don't think anything of Nintendo's main IP's has truly been difficult since Mario 3. And even when they say something is gonna be challenging it isn't or they pull some odious bullshit where you have to unlock the "harder" difficulty. 9-9
I hate that.

I take that back. Advance Wars was funny hard. 
The stacked enemies. 
1 APC for you 90 Neo Tanks for the enemy. ROFL!!
Also, drifting in F-Zero GX...shit is GODLY.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish there was a hard mode in Wind Waker. Dark nuts are the most badass foes in that game. Fighting one on hard mode would be awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2013)

More games should have difficulty modes that you can change in the middle of the game, like Tales of Symphonia had. I don't like games where you choose a difficulty and you're stuck with it, since difficulty is subjective and 'normal' to the game might mean 'wtf impossible' to me. 
Of course, in games where changing the difficulty means changing the level design-- Mario, for example, different difficulty modes are kinda pointless-- if you're gonna put resources into making a level different depending on the difficulty, you might as well just make it a new level.



Distorted said:


> I wish there was a hard mode in Wind Waker. Dark nuts are the most badass foes in that game. Fighting one on hard mode would be awesome.


I doubt the developers would reprogram its AI or give it new animations -just- for hard mode. A hard mode would likely be like Skyward Sword's-- more damage taken from attacks. But for a veteran player, you're not going to be hit by attacks anyway, because you've already learned strategies to beat the enemies. The battles wouldn't go any differently.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish their games were as hard as Sega made F-Zero GX/AX (I've heard AX was actually even harder, but I only ever played it once when I was young and shit at all games). Brutal, but fair with an already difficult base difficulty and unlockable EVEN harder difficulties that actually yield REWARDS.

Seriously. I love this fucking flawless ass game. ;w;



Distorted said:


> I wish there was a hard mode in Wind Waker. Dark nuts are the most badass foes in that game. Fighting one on hard mode would be awesome.



The way they walked. They FUCKING owned the joint. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wish their games were as hard as Sega made F-Zero GX/AX (I've heard AX was actually even harder, but I only ever played it once when I was young and shit at all games). Brutal, but fair with an already difficult base difficulty and unlockable EVEN harder difficulties that actually yield REWARDS.
> 
> Seriously. I love this fucking flawless ass game. ;w;


Now I know you just said I wish, but, like, F-Zero GX is incredibly hard. No way should that be a standard, especially with Nintendo games. I don't think I'd be able to play games anymore if they were all at that difficulty level, my head spins just thinking about that.

Pachi, have you played Donkey Kong Country Returns? You might not like the controls (I thought they were fine, but I also thought Skyward Sword's controls were fine), but I thought it was pretty fun and challenging.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2013)

DKCR definitely has its moments.  Pretty much any Rocket Barrel level, or any Kong Temple level  (Kong Temple 1 is *very* aptly named "Platform Panic").  Especially in Mirror Mode with no checkpoints and one-hit-you-die.



XoPachi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARI0ULS3h2c
> 
> I suppose I've just gotten better fiending on shit over the years. That gave me more trouble than any Mario game today.


Wendy's Castle and Valley Fortress still haunt my dreams.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

...F-Zero has an easy mode.

And I've 100% DKCR, yes. Took a while just because there was a lot of stuff, but I didn't really find it hard. Fun as motherfuck though. And I'm always surprised when people say GX is hard. WipEout is WAY harder of a racing game. And you people play broken ass, unfair Mario Kart!!! >8I


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> A hard mode would likely be like Skyward Sword's-- more damage taken from attacks. But for a veteran player, you're not going to be hit by attacks anyway, because you've already learned strategies to beat the enemies. The battles wouldn't go any differently.


Skylanders Giants' Hard Mode (especially the Nightmare mode) was like that too.  Battles play out more or less as they do on Normal, but only as long as you can avoid taking damage.  If you get hit, you go down fast, even with maxed-out HP (I still can't beat levels 14 or 15 without losing half a dozen lives to squads of Arkeyan death robots).


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never been at that 50 floor dungeon in Windwaker. I kinda want to now. Gives me a reason to play it again.
And this time in Link's pajamas!

Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones is hard on normal difficulty. Playing it on hard mode....Ouch.
Xopachi, if you like turn-based strategy games try a Fire Emblem game.
If all the others are as hard as Sacred Stones, you may very well have found a hard Nintendo game.
Still, the first couple levels aren't hard, at least not on Sacred Stones.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...F-Zero has an easy mode.
> 
> And I've 100% DKCR, yes. Took a while just because there was a lot of stuff, but I didn't really find it hard. Fun as motherfuck though. And I'm always surprised when people say GX is hard. WipEout is WAY harder of a racing game. And you people play broken ass, unfair Mario Kart!!! >8I


...Does that 100% include the shiny medals?

GX does have an easy mode, huh. I guess it's just that most of my experience was spent doing the hard challenges because I wanted to unlock stuff. If WipEout is harder, I'm gonna stay away as far from that as I can.



Stratadrake said:


> Skylanders Giants' Hard Mode (especially the Nightmare mode) was like that too.  Battles play out more or less as they do on Normal, but only as long as you can avoid taking damage.  If you get hit, you go down fast, even with maxed-out HP (I still can't beat levels 14 or 15 without losing half a dozen lives to squads of Arkeyan death robots).


Yeah, it's fun having max stats in games and realizing it's not much help at all, haha. I've been having that experience with Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

People who think having high level crap with maxed out builds makes the game easy haven't fought the Ancient Dragons of Destruction. lul



SirRob said:


> ...Does that 100% include the shiny medals?
> 
> GX does have an easy mode, huh. I guess it's just that most of my experience was spent doing the hard challenges because I wanted to unlock stuff. If WipEout is harder, I'm gonna stay away as far from that as I can.
> 
> ...



Kinda think that if games just stayed hard people wouldn't have too many issues. 
And WipEout's harder due to it's online. Players are ALL skilled. Not the main game. And that too has an easy mode. :/
Also, I never thought of the time attack. Guess not.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, it's fun having max stats in games and realizing it's not much help at all, haha. I've been having that experience with Fire Emblem: Awakening.


In Nightmare mode enemies regularly do 200-300 points damage per hit.  So when you're up against three or more at a time...

I've taken Lv.1 Skylanders into Brock's #7 Arena challenges (no damage run) solely because in those matches you're not allowed to take a hit anyways, so I may as well go for the biggest cash prize while I do some grinding.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;iQ61q4oN7x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ61q4oN7x0[/video]

I am a whopping fucking 6 seconds away.
I need to build that ship. O-o


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I am a whopping fucking 6 seconds away.
> I need to build that ship. O-o


You can do all that?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

I finally decided to finish Kirby 4. And by that I mean go through the true arena. My boy GALACTA KNIGHT came back. 8D



SirRob said:


> You can do all that?!



Most of it. My biggest problem is the track skip at 10 seconds. My opener isn't good enough that I can gain enough speed and MT boost over the ramp. It's too soon. I also didn't build the machine he's using, but the rest of the skips, MT boosting, stacking, drifting, and snaking ain't too hard.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nintendo? ...
> High difficulty?



You mean like this?
[video=youtube;puPI3eORQO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puPI3eORQO0[/video]

THIS is how you do speedruns: Dying a hundred times.

Of course, once the stars align and those Hail Maries pay off, you do feel totally awesome for it....

Then try to complete a Mario level without touching the ground.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You mean like this?
> [video=youtube;puPI3eORQO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puPI3eORQO0[/video]
> 
> THIS is how you do speedruns: Dying a hundred times.
> ...


Which I ended up stumbling upon this channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/NewMarioUEN


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

Challenges Nintendo did not implement themselves! Sounds like fun! :3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Challenges Nintendo did not implement themselves! Sounds like fun! :3


Um... are you talking about the challenge mode, or the videos Verin Asper posted? 'Cause Nintendo made both...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Um... are you talking about the challenge mode, or the videos Verin Asper posted? 'Cause Nintendo made both...



Strats vids. Sorry. The Ground avoiding thing.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Strats vids. Sorry. The Ground avoiding thing.


That's challenge mode, it's in the game-- the video I posted is that mode, too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2013)

Lemme tell you how surprising that fucking shit is. 

That fucking shit is surprising. :<

Not that I'd rush out and buy a Wii U for a copy paste side scroller (that I actually already went through 6 worlds with in co-op at a friend's).


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That's challenge mode, it's in the game-- the video I posted is that mode, too.


That's correct, those are actual challenges from the actual game.  And several of them are just as tough as they sound.

[video=youtube;Yk5Uiq03Lm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk5Uiq03Lm0[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2013)

To be fair, Boo Ballet doesn't sound like a tough name to begin with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

I just got the last thing I needed in F-Zero. I have bad luck with my data so I had to get my shit back. Again. :c


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> To be fair, Boo Ballet doesn't sound like a tough name to begin with.



It's one of the shortest speedruns in the game, it's just intense because you have to get your timing split-second perfect, almost like a Mario equivalent of Touhou.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> It's one of the shortest speedruns in the game, it's just intense because you have to get your timing split-second perfect, almost like a Mario equivalent of Touhou.


And it's only two stars!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 31, 2013)

do did anyone else get the 30 dollar eshop deal when you register fire emblem awakening and shin megami tensei 4.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2013)

There was an article about Miyamoto complaining that the Japanese don't like hard games anymore.
He likes that Americans like a challenge, and wishes the same were true in Japan, I believe.

Also, I think this is another one of those: "I didn't read the article" things. My internet is too slow for this.
http://mynintendonews.com/2013/07/1...amers-are-quitters-and-dont-enjoy-hard-games/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

I...don't want to believe that. But I can imagine it being true after the Catherine issue. I LOVED Catherine's genius gameplay, but I was always hearing how "Oh my god it's so hard the JAPANESE were struggling!!!" 

Got mine. Beat it the next morning. .-.

Though that's one instance because when DoDonPachi 5 came out this late last year, they TRASHED the game mad fast and put videos up of the ownage. Maybe Miyamoto's talking blind again, but who knows.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 31, 2013)

different genres also matter. like in fighting games certain games have much better players in japan while others have better players in other places. what he's saying is too broad


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 31, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> different genres also matter. like in fighting games certain games have much better players in japan while others have better players in other places. what he's saying is too broad



 Like how you'll never beat a South Korean at Starcraft?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 31, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> different genres also matter. like in fighting games certain games have much better players in japan while others have better players in other places. what he's saying is too broad



According to the linked article Miyamoto was talking about "action games".  Stuff like Mario or MM.

Mario Bros. U was typical Mario fare -- easy _for a seasoned Mario veteran_.  But then there's all those Challenges ... speedruns, coin grabs, special objectives on courses designed to squeeze every last drop of skill out of you.  You have effectively unlimited lives there, and boy do you need them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Smurfs my ass! This place should be renamed Happy Happy Village from EarthBound!
http://www.wesh.com/news/national-n...wesh&utm_source=socialflow&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody heard about the petition to get Reggie as a character in Smash Bros. 4?

Here's an article about it. Make of it what you will:
http://hyrulecentral.net/reggie-fils-aime-to-super-smash-bros-3ds-wii-u-roster/


I pretty much agree with the article. It's ridiculous, and distasteful. The game is getting released next year for god's sake, the character roster has most likely been finalised and they're probably too busy putting other stuff into the game to add in a new character.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Anybody heard about the petition to get Reggie as a character in Smash Bros. 4?
> 
> Here's an article about it. Make of it what you will:
> http://hyrulecentral.net/reggie-fils-aime-to-super-smash-bros-3ds-wii-u-roster/
> ...



Stupid.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 1, 2013)

it's jsut a dumb joke thing honestly.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Has anyone in the UK seen the Wii U ads for Pikmin 3? I bring it up because I have NEVER seen a Wii U ad before last week.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I pretty much agree with the article. It's ridiculous, and distasteful. The game is getting released next year for god's sake, the character roster has most likely been finalised and they're probably too busy putting other stuff into the game to add in a new character.


Other then the mandatory characters(Mario, Link and Samus .etc) and a few new ones. Who else really needs to be in?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Who else really needs to be in?


One of the main characters of the Golden Sun series.
ITS A NINTENDO GAME.
PUT A CHARACTER IN ALREADY NINTENDO.
If Wii Fit girl is relevant enough, then surely Issac from Golden Sun or something is relevant...right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> One of the main characters of the Golden Sun series.
> ITS A NINTENDO GAME.
> PUT A CHARACTER IN ALREADY NINTENDO.
> If Wii Fit girl is relevant enough, then surely Issac from Golden Sun or something is relevant...right?


I meant returning characters.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;K3EzNmr9cO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3EzNmr9cO8[/video]

Couldn't agree more, Jim. As per usual.



Imperial Impact said:


> Other then the mandatory characters(Mario, Link and Samus .etc) and a few new ones. Who else really needs to be in?



Not many. I hope Rob stays. If they drop Sonic and Snake (which would make sense), I wouldn't care.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2013)

don't worry i'm staying

Man! Sonic, Lucario AND Wolf are all realistic cuts, aren't they? That's sad, I want my Super Smash Bros. to be packed with furries. It's bad enough they went the realistic route with Animal Crossing instead of choosing like, Tom Nook or something!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2013)

i doubt they're going to cut anyone.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i doubt they're going to cut anyone.


Toon Link being a background character implies otherwise. While that doesn't confirm anything, you certainly can't count on every character being safe. 
I dunno about Wolf, but I think it's pretty likely that Lucario will be replaced by Mewtwo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Toon Link being a background character implies otherwise. While that doesn't confirm anything, you certainly can't count on every character being safe.
> I dunno about Wolf, but I think it's pretty likely that Lucario will be replaced by Mewtwo.



Which sucks. I like Lucario way more than Mewtwo. Both as a Pokemon and Smash Bros character.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2013)

I like Lucario more too, big surprise. 
I actually don't really like him that much in Smash Bros.! At least, not playing as him-- none of his attacks -feel- like they've got power to them. Usually you'd get a thwack! pow! but with Lucario it's like, fwum, shhh. 'Though Mewtwo would totally be the same way.

Actually, that's one of the reasons I really like Fox! You can really wail on other players with him. None of the other characters have the same feel he does.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Man! Sonic, Lucario AND Wolf are all realistic cuts, aren't they? That's sad, I want my Super Smash Bros. to be packed with furries. It's bad enough they went the realistic route with Animal Crossing instead of choosing like, Tom Nook or something!


Mario
Link
Kirby
Pikachu
Samus
Zelda/Sheik
Donkey Kong
Fox
Bowser
Yoshi
Villager replaces Ice Climbers
Wii Fit Trainer replaces R.O.B or Mr. Game & Watch
Pit
Ness
Pikmin & Olimar
Luigi
Captain Falcon
Jigglypuff
Mega Man replaces Sonic
Lucas
Falco
Chrom
Marth
Meta Knight or King Dedede
Mewtwo


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2013)

They should have a Pokemon Trainer with a Kalos starter trio.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They should have a Pokemon Trainer.


And not have a better rep?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally mastered shift boosting (with *one* machine) in F-Zero after a good few months. Once I find out how to get enough speed in my openers, I could possibly be a top F-Zero GX player! :3

I need a capture card though. Thinking to get a Hauppauge or AverMedia.



SirRob said:


> I like Lucario more too, big surprise.
> I actually don't really like him that much in Smash Bros.! At least, not playing as him-- none of his attacks -feel- like they've got power to them. Usually you'd get a thwack! pow! but with Lucario it's like, fwum, shhh. 'Though Mewtwo would totally be the same way.
> 
> Actually, that's one of the reasons I really like Fox! You can really wail on other players with him. None of the other characters have the same feel he does.



You're crazy! :O

Lucario's got some nice priority and aerial game! :3
He's one of those characters where you do need to plan slightly more ahead than others though. 

Though, Fox is boss money. The stalls and mind games man... I love spamming the shit out of his deflector in different ways. Really helps against edge guarders.
Not to mention just an accessible and orthodox fighter.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

In Brawl I prefer Falco over Fox. Higher jumping. Plus he seems more powerful. According to the tier list, he's 2nd behind only Meta Knight.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2013)

Depends on which tier list.  The one I've seen puts Pikachu second only to Meta Knight, and all Starfox guys in the middle (with Falco on top).


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

Last I heard, Diddy was under Snake and Meti.



Battlechili1 said:


> In Brawl I prefer Falco over Fox. Higher jumping. Plus he seems more powerful. According to the tier list, he's 2nd behind only Meta Knight.



Falco is better in most cases. It does boil down to preference, but more often than not a good Falco will beat a good Fox. Practice hard enough you'll see why Meta Knight really isn't that hard to deal with. Just don't be one of those faggots who chain grabs right out of the gate with him. 

That back air is sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

I think they updated.
http://super-smash-bros.wikia.com/wiki/Tier_list


XoPachi said:


> Last I heard, Diddy was under Snake and Meti.
> 
> 
> 
> Falco is better in most cases. It does boil down to preference, but more often than not a good Falco will beat a good Fox. Practice hard enough you'll see why Meta Knight really isn't that hard to deal with. Just don't be one of those faggots who chain grabs right out of the gate with him.


I..don't know what chain grabbing is.

EDIT: WHY ARE ICE CLIMBERS, OLIMAR, AND SNAKE SO HIGH?!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think they updated.
> http://super-smash-bros.wikia.com/wiki/Tier_list
> 
> I..don't know what chain grabbing is.
> ...


smash wikia is outdated and innaccurate most all the times and when it does update it gets it information from http://www.smashboards.com , the better smash site for compettive smash information, and here is the actual up to date tier list http://smashboards.com/threads/official-swf-tier-list-v8.335959/


the majority of the time the wikia for a game is much inferior to a dedicated site to the game.
more accurate up to date site.

chain grabbing is following up a grab with another grab. flaco's downthrow at low percents gives you enough time to grab them again, so you downthrow into downthrow into downthrow. also after the grab is no longer an option they are in a bad position that allows you to mess them up. along with that faclo's laser is one of the best projectiles in the game. it's fast, goes fullscreen, and interupts whatever the other person what trying to do. with those two tools and a solid moveset with only really a weak recovery and forward air falco is definitally a strong character.

Why they're good
ice climbers: any time they grab you you're dead. here are many ways they can kill you off a grab. most of which can go until they can kill you with an up-smash or a forward smash. also they can desync and can make a wall of blizzard that you can't really get through.

[video=youtube;-9mZ95NVXP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9mZ95NVXP4[/video]


olimar: all his attacks with pikmin are good range and he can't be hit out of them because his pikmin are completly different from him. also he has one of the best grabs in the game with good throws. seriously if olimar just waits in shiled and shield grabs everything you do you can't do much of anything about it depending on your character. also his upsmash is really good, actually all his smashes are good from max range since all you would be able to hit is the pikmin and not olimar. also olimar can throw his pikmin from far away and get relaly good damage if any pikmin lands on you.

snake: his explosives allow him to control most all areas of a stage. do you know how to do his uptilt you know the move were snake moves his leg straight up? did you know that has the same range as pretty much all of marths and links moves with their swords with really good kill power. his grenades come out literally instantly so he can stop any move links your trying to do with a grenade. He is also one of the 5 heaviest characters in the game meaning he will survive forever and he has a great recovery that he can recover from most any place. on top of that he has a great grab game. In short he can play the range game and control the stage, or he could get up close with great tilts that out range a lot of options most characters have and he will win most trades since he is more than likley the heavier character.

Anymore questions about brawl and i will be happy to answer. though you could prolly find someone slightly better on that site in a post already made.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 2, 2013)

I just play Project M instead of Brawl to be blatantly honest.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2013)

brawl minus is the most fun one. also i would ask what stage of beta they are on project m but i asked my friend that a couple days ago and said it was 2.6 or something like that.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 3, 2013)

Yup, 2.6 is the newest version.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2013)

Guy who works at a local game store likes to run Brawl Minus.  Basically nobody can match the guy.  I tend to favor Ike/Marth simply because they have counters (I sometimes use Kirby just because to imitate the Falcon/Warlock Punch, or troll Jigglypuff's Sing by leaping into a fray with it).


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2013)

Ice Climbers are broken...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2013)

just don't get grabbed :v


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> just don't get grabbed :v



Easier said than done. Ice Climber mains are tryhards and just come out of the gate fucking thirsty for grabs. They'll get you eventually. Same goes for Falco.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2013)

it was a joke. but yea the main thing for ice climbers is try to seperate nana.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

I try so hard. That's why I love Rob. I get rid of the misses first easier.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2013)

Aww, I love you too!

Oh. You're talking about the _robot._


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You're talking about the _robot._


n1 luvs u


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

I remember one match of Brawl Minus on one of the guy's specialized "Deathbox" stages (walled on virtually all sides, no easy avenues for a KO).  I was Fox and another guy was Rob, and liked to spam Rob's eye beams.  Both of us down to the last life on a stock match; I had survived all the way up to 999% damage (entirely thanks to the design of said arena, with spikes guarding the lower corners, upper corners being narrow and easy to wall-tech from, and falling blocks guarding the ceiling and side walls).  Rob tried to spam paralyzing laser blasts again, I reflected the whole volley causing the beams to mostly cancel each other out, the last one hitting Rob and blowing him out the side pocket (which was previously obstructed by a falling block).  That was an epic win.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

brawl minus is just very fun. also i have had lots of trolley times with robs stun lasers, also his down air shenaggins are fun as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

Brawl is fun period. =w=

I did a no miss run of SSE with my friend yesterday. Good shit. 
Man I remember when I got this game at the midnight release. I beat this shit with the same guy before fucking 8 o'clock.

Hey anyone got any texture packs for the game? I wanna see. My friend's Falco is Mordecai from Regular Show and take a guess who Fox is... lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

not really i did used to have custom music but managing that was kind of a pain X.X


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not really i did used to have custom music but managing that was kind of a pain X.X



It can be. That's why I only put music on the menu, FD, BF, Smashville, Yoshi's Island, and the Starfox levels.

And they should put Repede in Smash 4. :3


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 4, 2013)

I could see Nintendo offering you the option to give Villager custom pattern designs for his alternate costumes like you can do in Animal Crossing. Just something I thought of.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

I was actually speaking to my friend about something like that.
Rather than generic colors, the color switching should change each character into various iterations of themselves from their history. 
Nintendo is proud of their legacy for great reason so I think that would be a brilliant idea (granted it may work better for more characters than others).

Just think.

Megaman: Classic, X, Volnutt, Battle Network.......Starforce. o-o
Samus: NES, Super, Prime, Other M
*LINK*: Do I need to explain how this would work?

Though I can understand it making some character models having confusing frame data and inconsistencies. But, I doubt it would be too hard to work around.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/clashtournaments

The rape. It's happening now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

that would be cool, like if marth had the lucinia disguise, or lucinia a marth outfit.
though there would definhitally be certain characters who have way more opprounties for it.
though i don't think they could do something like the samus older gens one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh my God, they are playing Chain from Air Gear in Brawl. I love that song.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

it's pretty hype that a DK is so far in the braket.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

ADHD got snuck. That's why I fucking hate Snake. lol

EDIT: Damn. ADHD lost. :c


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

grand finals are some of the most hype brawl i have seen in a while.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I was actually speaking to my friend about something like that.
> Rather than generic colors, the color switching should change each character into various iterations of themselves from their history.
> Nintendo is proud of their legacy for great reason so I think that would be a brilliant idea (granted it may work better for more characters than others).
> 
> ...


So something they did with Wario back in brawl where you can get his Wario Ware clothes and classic clothes?

Well then that gonna suck for some people cause not many characters had different clothings


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> So something they did with Wario back in brawl where you can get his Wario Ware clothes and classic clothes?


Yes, in addition to having six colors Wario _also_ has both his Warioware denim and his classic anti-Mario suit, for a total of 12 color variations.

http://www.ssbwiki.com/Wario_(SSBB)#Costumes


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2013)

New stage I guess? It's from Pilotwings.
But there's no characters or platforms, so...?

In any case, it's good to see some Mode 7 representation. Can't get enough of that Mode 7.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2013)

Also, there's gonna be a Nintendo Direct tomorrow, at 10am EST. 
http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct

With Pikmin 3 finally out, hopefully they'll announce something to really grab our attention.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> New stage I guess? It's from Pilotwings.
> But there's no characters or platforms, so...?
> 
> In any case, it's good to see some Mode 7 representation. Can't get enough of that Mode 7.



Look at that Mode 7 goodness. So crude compared to today's technology but at the same time it's just so fucking cool.

Oh my fuck that's going to be a good stage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Can't get enough of that Mode 7.


I want a Pokemon game with Mode 7.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

I want an F-Zero game in Mode 7. Get it? That was the selling point of the originals. I'm funny.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I want a Pokemon game with Mode 7.



The Pokemon 3D project is a close as you're going to get. It's Pokemon Gold remade in first-person 3D, still in development but it looks promising.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

http://teespring.com/mango

lol He got his own shirt for that.......I want it. o-o


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The Pokemon 3D project is a close as you're going to get. It's Pokemon Gold remade in first-person 3D, still in development but it looks promising.


Ew minecraft.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow. Nintendo Club is a fucking joke. lol

Why'd I join this? Thank fuck it was free.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 7, 2013)

i got 30 dollars out of it so i don't mind


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wow. Nintendo Club is a fucking joke. lol
> 
> Why'd I join this? Thank fuck it was free.


the Japanese one is far superior


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Ew minecraft.



Eww no minecraft. How could you even dare to presume I would praise a minecraft mod? Terraria is where it's at.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> How could you even dare to presume I would praise a minecraft mod?





Seekrit said:


> Eww no minecraft.


Uhhh.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Uhhh.



I don't think either of us know what the other is trying to say. This is good, now post a gif with zero context and let's call it a thread :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Now post a gif with zero context and let's call it a thread :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> the Japanese one is far superior



An I able to sign up for that one? What do they have? And do they at least update at a decent rate with new shit?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2013)

The new Nintendo Direct ended. They're going to be releasing the Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright crossover in 2014. 
Also, we got more info on A Link Between Worlds and it looked AWESOME!
And in Wind Waker HD, we saw Link get a triforce shard from a treasure chest. It looks like they're dramatically shortening the triforce hunt. 
Oh, and they showed screenshots of Luigi in SSB4!


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ice Climber mains are tryhards and just come out of the gate fucking thirsty for grabs. They'll get you eventually.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The new Nintendo Direct ended. They're going to be releasing the Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright crossover in 2014.
> Also, we got more info on A Link Between Worlds and it looked AWESOME!
> And in Wind Waker HD, we saw Link get a triforce shard from a treasure chest. It looks like they're dramatically shortening the triforce hunt.
> Oh, and they showed screenshots of Luigi in SSB4!


link?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> link?


http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/08-07-2013/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 7, 2013)

SirRob said:


> http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/08-07-2013/





Erik from Nintendo treehouse said:


> Master all of Wario's abilities and transformations to help him on his greedy quest for *lewd*.


Big lolin'


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 7, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> link?


Yes, I believe he was mentioned a few times in the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Yes, I believe he was mentioned a few times in the Nintendo Direct.





Imperial Impact said:


> Big lolin'



^


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

You guys will hate me for this, but seeing the new kawaii desu Link replace the original art made me a lot more excited for A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

...That's not Kawaii desu. That's just lovely. Not that I give a shit about this game anymore, but I love "Capcom" Link. I call him that since he looks very similar to the Link used in Capcom's Zelda's which are some of my favorites in the series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 8, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Yes, I believe he was mentioned a few times in the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;-kw89W89KGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kw89W89KGw#at=15[/video]

I'd almost be impressed if this wasn't tool assisted. I wish you could play the game like this.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -vidya-
> 
> I'd almost be impressed if this wasn't tool assisted. I wish you could play the game like this.



And just _why_ was this not accompanied by DBZ battle music?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> And just _why_ was this not accompanied by DBZ battle music?



Because modern anime elitist "intellectuals" would have cried. lol
That reminds me. I should go see if Super Mario Bros. Z ever got a new episode.


EDIT: Nnnnope. Not that I was expecting any. lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm surprised that Pachi didn't freaked out over my new .gif.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, I forgot how fun and seamless Xenoblade was. Hadn't played it in a while. Was playing it back in May, but stopped once I got DoDonPachi 5. This was one of my favorite Wii games. ;w;



Imperial Impact said:


> I'm surprised that Pachi didn't freaked out over my new .gif.



Why would I?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why would I?


2gory4u?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

Nah, just generic. :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nah, just generic. :c


A guy's head getting ripped off is generic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> A guy's head getting ripped off is generic.



Yes. Kinda. Maybe.

Now, if his chest was ripped open and hooks ripped his intestines out then strung him up by his ankles with his own entrails as acid slowly trickled into his exposed cavity THEN we'd have some shit to talk about. :3

And to stay on topic.

[video=youtube;1NWy7Tr48wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NWy7Tr48wI[/video]

People REALLY love this song.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;1NWy7Tr48wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NWy7Tr48wI[/video]
> 
> People REALLY love this song.



 I bought F-Zero in large part because of the music. Not that I can listen to it very well anymore, apparently being decapitated and all. =V


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2013)

I love F-Zero music. ;w;

I like this Fire Field more though.

Speaking of, the Fire Field Zig Zag WR was finally beaten. Props to him. I didn't think anyone was gonna beat CrazyGameNerd's record.

[video=youtube;qF4MqvUaPTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF4MqvUaPTk[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2013)

Not-so-subtle advertising for Pokemon.
This is the first item they've shown! It's the X bomb from Kid Icarus Uprising.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 16, 2013)

Speaking of Pokemon, if Lucario returns for Smash 4 you *know* his Final Smash has gotta be Mega Lucario mode now.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2013)

I dunno! After all, Luigi's moveset has absolutely no Luigi's Mansion influence.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2013)

...Doesn't the smart bomb achieve the same result?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Doesn't the smart bomb achieve the same result?


Yes. It appears to do damage. In fact, most items achieve the same result.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yes. It appears to do damage. In fact, most items achieve the same result.



Harhar

I'm talking about the whole big bomb thing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2013)

i wonder if the big bomb is one big hit or a ton of small hits.
also i wonder how big smash DI will be.
cause if smash DI is still as good as it was in brawl and it does many hits than it will be very easy to avoid most all the damage. one big hit would be interesting though. cause it seems like it only explodes in one way.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i wonder if the big bomb is one big hit or a ton of small hits.



Just making assumptions here, but I wouldn't be surprised if the explosion rotated.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 16, 2013)

I love how everyone else is trying to dodge it, and Samus is jumping right into it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Just making assumptions here, but I wouldn't be surprised if the explosion rotated.


Does the X bomb rotate in the game it came from then?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Does the X bomb rotate in the game it came from then?



Dunno. Does it even come from a game or was it designed for Smash Bros?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Dunno. Does it even come from a game or was it designed for Smash Bros?


....


SirRob said:


> Not-so-subtle advertising for Pokemon.
> *This is the first item they've shown! It's the X bomb from Kid Icarus Uprising.*


http://www.kidicaruswiki.org/X_Bomb


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> ....
> 
> http://www.kidicaruswiki.org/X_Bomb



Forgive me, I can't read a SirRob post without swooning.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2013)

Was playing WW. I forgot Ganondorf slaps the SHIT out of Zelda during that fight. LMFAO

Speaking of Zelda, once again Nintendo fucks up something good. 9-9


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2013)

Sakurai said:
			
		

> "Pic of the day. Out of the blue, here's a new stage--the Pyrosphere from Metroid: Other M! An enemy from Samus's past may appear at any secondâ€¦"



So, here's Sakurai basically confirming that Ridley will NOT be playable! And nobody was surprised.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

That place is looking MIGHTY spiffy. Mighty spiffy, indeed.

And Ridley being playable, would have been cool, but he doesn't fit. So yeah, no surprise. If he shows up, he needs to be an assist trophy, stage hazard, or boss. Preferably a boss.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably a stage hazard, like Dialga/Palkia at Brawl's Spear Pillar.  And Brawl already had Ridley as two bosses....


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2013)

So I guess the roster really is the same between both versions. I wonder why we had to wait so long to see these guys on the 3DS version?
Also, those GIANT CIRCLE SHADOWS


----------



## Cuukie (Aug 21, 2013)

Ness better not be going anywhere
His victory theme strikes fear into every fox/falco player! 
I REALLY REALLY hope the new smash is faster paced than brawl.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2013)

they already said smash 4 will be inbetween melee and brawl speed wise.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 21, 2013)

What was wrong with Brawl's speed again?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2013)

some poeple feel it's too slow.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What was wrong with Brawl's speed again?



Melee fans being elitist. lol
Their precious wave dash isn't in there. Like Nintendo intended for the game to be super competitive in the first place. 

HEY GUISE!! Let's judge a game based on shit WE found that the devs didn't intentionally put in the game!

Be like me bitching about an F-Zero that had no MT boosting or snaking. lol


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Melee fans being elitist. lol
> Their precious wave dash isn't in there. Like Nintendo intended for the game to be super competitive in the first place.
> 
> HEY GUISE!! Let's judge a game based on shit WE found that the devs didn't intentionally put in the game!
> ...



I don't know what any of that is. Part of the reason Melee was so fun was because of how fast-paced it was.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2013)

And the consensus for Brawl's speed is...

[yt]5hapu7OLV8k[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

SirRob said:


> And the consensus for Brawl's speed is...



A rebuttal in hopes it avoids a Melee VS Brawl slapfight:

[video=youtube;FXRAsUOblV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXRAsUOblV4[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 21, 2013)

I've played all the SSB titles and they all feel about the same speed to me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Melee fans being elitist. lol
> Their precious wave dash isn't in there. Like Nintendo intended for the game to be super competitive in the first place.
> 
> HEY GUISE!! Let's judge a game based on shit WE found that the devs didn't intentionally put in the game!
> ...



It would be like me bitching that nintendo stopped allowing Snaking in MK...wait they did do that...and I did bitch about that

I just want the tripping to get out of thar, cant tell how many times I killed my friend due to his char tripped


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> A rebuttal in hopes it avoids a Melee VS Brawl slapfight:
> 
> Video


Don't you bring Street Fighter into this! Capcom didn't!



Stratadrake said:


> I've played all the SSB titles and they all feel about the same speed to me.


I literally can't play Melee anymore because I'm too used to Brawl.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm very used to Brawl too, but I can still do Melee okay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 22, 2013)

I can do all 3 easily, oh wait I'm a casual so thats why, high level playing people will feel the difference.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 22, 2013)

they already confirmed random tripping will be removed from smash 4.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2013)

If only they would remove the Golden Sni - er, Smash Balls.  But I guess that's what Item Switching is for.  I don't mind most items, but I hate the effect Smash Balls have on a match.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2013)

If anyone had doubts about the Wind Waker remake...

[yt]bJOGA8GCVHE[/yt]

Oh, and something about a hard mode or whatever, eh. Not really news compared to this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

>Is still a remake. lol


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> >Is still a remake. lol



So are you against Nintendo upscaling a classic game for those who missed it first time around? Or that this is what they offer instead of a Wii U Zelda?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> So are you against Nintendo upscaling a classic game for those who missed it first time around? Or that this is what they offer instead of a Wii U Zelda?


Zelda Wii U's currently being developed alongside the Wind Waker remake and the Link to the Past sequel. We're probably going to get information about it after both of those games are released.

Pachi's against treading old ground, despite liking one of the most stagnant genres in gaming.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2013)

The best part about his criticism is that he doesn't even know the games in the genre I play...for the most part anyway. lol
There's quite a few new ones I hate with a passion for the very same reasons I bash this company's recent titles. ;3

ALSO
I found something interesting.The F-Zero AX game set (not the racers or tracks, but the entire arcade exclusive build i.e. menus, time extension, and sound differences) were actually found a few months ago to be ON the GX Gamecube disc. I'm looking to get the AR codes to try and unlock it. I never got the chance to play the arcade version thoroughly.



Seekrit said:


> So are you against Nintendo upscaling a classic game for those who missed it first time around? Or that this is what they offer instead of a Wii U Zelda?



Both.

Tell ya one thing though. One kind of remake I would buy for full price is a full 3D 3rd person reimagining of the classic Zelda's. The original adventure that plays like Ocarina of Time? Money.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ALSO
> I found something interesting.The F-Zero AX game set (not the racers or tracks, but the entire arcade exclusive build i.e. menus, time extension, and sound differences) were actually found a few months ago to be ON the GX Gamecube disc. I'm looking to get the AR codes to try and unlock it. I never got the chance to play the arcade version thoroughly.


um...that information have ALWAYS been on the GC version, why do you think the arcade version of the game you can use your memory card to download your vehicle and also download the vehicle parts only in that game....


----------



## SirRob (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The best part about his criticism is that he doesn't even know the games in the genre I play...for the most part anyway. lol
> There's quite a few new ones I hate with a passion for the very same reasons I bash this company's recent titles. ;3


I didn't know Do Don Pachi even used motion controls!


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 24, 2013)

Okay, after going a few rounds on original Smash I can definitely say that N64 Smash is a mite slower than Brawl.  Mostly subtle things, like hitstun or blockstun, but indeed slower.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

http://nicoviewer.net/sm20548407


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2013)

What the kanji is that?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

Melee's opening?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2013)

Wind Waker HD will be released on October 4th in NA.

Which means I've got 8 days to beat it completely.

You know, with the fast sail and the shortened triforce quest, it makes me wonder... how short will the game be now? I mean it was about a 40 hour game, yeah?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 28, 2013)

As much as I'd LOVE to (and I'm sure most of you probably think I was going to as well) use this as a literal example of Nintendo's regression, I think the 2DS is a smart move and a viable one. It omits a gimmick that hiked up the price that ALL games can be played without using (and the hinge might play a part in material decrease). I'd get one if I didn't already own a 3DS. And again, like the XL it's not forcing anyone to "upgrade", just giving people alternatives cheaply which I like and it's something I don't see from Nintendo control wise. :3

Though it's ABSOLUTELY confusing in name much like the Wii U and I hope it doesn't hurt it's sales.

Thing looks funky doe. o-O


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2013)

For the one person who's interested in Wind Waker HD (me), Nintendo showed off a comparison video--

[yt]7PFuEXqsW8Q[/yt]


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

I would play an HD game and watch remake.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2013)

Following up on a discussion from a while ago about Hideki Kamiya (from Platinum games) saying he wants to make a Star Fox game--

"I've been known for saying I want to work on Star Fox, but the tendency for this to spread and people constantly pestering me with questions, like 'How would you do this? How would you do that?' ... Quite frankly, I've decided I don't want to work on Star Fox anymore."

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._one_of_his_creations_made_it_into_smash_bros


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2013)

[yt]Tg-QhB6fVw4[/yt]

Not sure how many tracks they're actually updating, but it's neat to know that they're remaking some tracks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

3DS is about have a FUCKING good end year, maaaaan. OxO
I have no clue what I want first though...

Just got this cheap little game called Vector Racing. A bit shallow, but for $7, pretty cool game.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

[yt]4PjlbmHy95A[/yt]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 12, 2013)

Get hype peach is back :3
also they definitally changed her upsmash and seem to have added some new move





that seems most like a throw, i really hope they didn't change her f-tilt to that but i wouldn't mind it replacing her forward smash that much.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually recently started maining Peach. She's so fucking good. I thought she would be like Zelda and I hate Zelda. Picked up Lucario too. And am I the only one who's gonna pick up Bowser in Smash 4?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 12, 2013)

Bowser's always been good in my book. He's an easy target in 4 player fights, but I wreck folks 1v1. Plus this new Bowser looks more awesome now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 12, 2013)

the new bowser looks a lot less suck than the old ones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the new bowser looks a lot less suck than the old ones.


Dat UA...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also they definitally changed her upsmash and seem to have added some new move


Obviously she's about to use a kamehameha.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

You know, with Peach's moveset changes and Bowser's stance change, it makes me wonder how much they'll change Ganondorf. _I bet they won't._


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

He'd still be Hyrule tier. lol
And any word on "small" Link's new look? I'm kinda doubting the Capcom/classic/LttP whatever you wanna call him style will be the one though. My friend REALLY hopes they keep him. I'm pretty sure they would even if changed a bit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2013)

they can't make ganon any worse, like literally if they just made ganon the same he would be better cause they messed up on the programming on some of his moves.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe thet'll replace Ganondorf with Demise from SS?

They need to change some of his moves around, though.  He's still basically a Captain Falclone.  He's got a sword, why can't he use it?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2013)

B-Bowser... I'm starting to think you're the cutest character in the game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

I wish. ;w;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 24, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Snip









Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Get hype peach is back :3


Isn't she a mandatory character?


XoPachi said:


> He'd still be Hyrule tier.


aka shit tier


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2013)

Ever since I heard that Wind Waker HD was going to have remastered tracks, I've been looking out for the new version of Molgera's theme. It's awesome!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkuAtZBsArE&t=18m45s


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2013)

Wonder if this girl would ever make a return... :<





Doubtful. I can understand why though. Released at a pretty bad time. I loved this game though. 
Also, Rob, I'm not sure if this was ever addressed by me or anyone else, but I remember a while back you said that you don't think Toon Link would make a return since he's in the background of a stage. Well, R.O.B. was playable even though there was a big fat giant R.O.B. in the background of Port Town Aerodive. And it was carried over to F-Zero GX to Brawl. They might not care much that T. Link is in the background.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Also, Rob, I'm not sure if this was ever addressed by me or anyone else, but I remember a while back you said that you don't think Toon Link would make a return since he's in the background of a stage. Well, R.O.B. was playable even though there was a big fat giant R.O.B. in the background of Port Town Aerodive. And it was carried over to F-Zero GX to Brawl. They might not care much that T. Link is in the background.


Yeah, but... Toon Link is a pretty significant part of the stage he's on. They didn't have to include him at all, you know? It doesn't confirm anything, but it definitely doesn't help his chances.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

Well... I just got royally owned... look at today's screenshot.



Spoiler: Smash Bros


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 26, 2013)

get owned


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Well... I just got royally owned... look at today's screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smash Bros



XD

It's alright Rob. My friend was SOOOO fucking happy. He can't stand the sight of not having a nimbler faster Link. It's all he can play and play he does. Because he fucking rapes with this motherfucker.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm actually really happy to see him, too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

I honestly didn't doubt it. "Link Mini Me" has been a think since Melee. It only made sense to turn that to Toon Link to give him some real identity. I would have been puzzled to hear he was removed. I'm only expecting any of the Brawl newcomers to be removed...

If they announce R.O.B...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

I think Ike and Lucario are still both in the red though, since they both can be replaced easily and no longer represent what they once did.
Snake too, since the game's got a much more colorful tone than Brawl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

Eww Peach. That's not at all lady like. :c


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think Ike and Lucario are still both in the red though, since they both can be replaced easily and no longer represent what they once did.


Lucario's better than Mewtwo though.  If he's in Smash 4, wanna bet his Final Smash will be Mega Lucario?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't even like this game and I fucking love watching it to death. The best match doe...

[video=youtube;Sy8FeSI-gCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy8FeSI-gCM[/video]



Stratadrake said:


> Lucario's better than Mewtwo though.  If he's in Smash 4, wanna bet his Final Smash will be Mega Lucario?



Lucario is damn good.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Lucario's better than Mewtwo though.  If he's in Smash 4, wanna bet his Final Smash will be Mega Lucario?


Mega Lucario's his one saving grace.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 27, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks being killed on your last stock by a Falcon Punch is the most defeating and DISGRACEFUL way to lose? lol


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 27, 2013)

Not as much as it is if you're Captain Falcon and it's Kirby who KO's you with a FAWCON PUNCH!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

We need more F-Zero characters in Smash. Really just one, actually. There's over 50 pilots. I'm SURE they can work with one. I'd toss it between Goroh, Pico, or Black Shadow. I think Goroh would work best being Falcon's rival, having a signature means of attack, and being one of the F-Zero veterans. Black Shadow next being a sorcerer and Falcon's legitimate _nemesis_.
 If not, I'm open to play as a Nintendo DS. :I


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> We need more F-Zero characters in Smash. Really just one, actually. There's over 50 pilots. I'm SURE they can work with one. I'd toss it between Goroh, Pico, or Black Shadow. I think Goroh would work best being Falcon's rival, having a signature means of attack, and being one of the F-Zero veterans. Black Shadow next being a sorcerer and Falcon's legitimate _nemesis_.
> If not, I'm open to play as a Nintendo DS. :I


Nintendo isnt showing F-zero any love since Gamecube, the only reason they would put a second F-Zero character is to point out that F-zero is MAYBE getting another game (haha....another game...really nintendo I'm still waiting for a new F-zero game)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Nintendo isnt showing F-zero any love since Gamecube, the only reason they would put a second F-Zero character is to point out that F-zero is MAYBE getting another game (haha....another game...really nintendo I'm still waiting for a new F-zero game)



You're right. What the fuck was I thinking...? Nintendo caring about franchises people love. lol
(not sarcasm towards you. You are right. ;-; )
I guess the only piece of rebuttal I could have is that Goroh was an assist trophy. :/


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2013)

would anyone even want to play as samurai goroh


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

No one cared about Pit. They still put him in there. R.O.B. too. 

...

And Sonic.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2013)

Right. It's true, they kinda do this thing where they MAKE you want to play a character. Like Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Right. It's true, they kinda do this thing where they MAKE you want to play a character. Like Wii Fit Trainer.



I never even knew Wii Fit Trainer existed until they announced her. I knew of Wii Fit, just not her. XD
The fact that she's a rather odd choice for the game alone is what makes me want to play as her. Hell, I don't like Animal Crossing, but I'm glad Villager's there because he's an adorable motherfucker with a hilarious troll worthy move set. Same goes for Ike. Love playing as him, not an F.E. fan.

It's strange. The biases completely dissolve for some reason. 

...

Speaking of F.E. what about an Advance Wars character like Andy?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I never even knew Wii Fit Trainer existed until they announced her. I knew of Wii Fit, just not her. XD
> The fact that she's a rather odd choice for the game alone is what makes me want to play as her. Hell, I don't like Animal Crossing, but I'm glad Villager's there because he's an adorable motherfucker with a hilarious troll worthy move set. Same goes for Ike. Love playing as him, not an F.E. fan.
> 
> It's strange. The biases completely dissolve for some reason.
> ...


No cause no one remembers Advance wars but the japs....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Speaking of F.E. what about an Advance Wars character like Andy?


Unfortunately I don't think Famicon Wars is very popular in Japan. The latest title wasn't even released in Japan. _AND IT WAS MADE THERE_


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Boo. I love Advance Wars. :c


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You're right. What the fuck was I thinking...? Nintendo caring about franchises people love. lol
> (not sarcasm towards you. You are right. ;-; )
> I guess the only piece of rebuttal I could have is that Goroh was an assist trophy. :/


So was Shadow the Hedgehog....


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> So was Shadow the Hedgehog....


.............and Tingle.............


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> .............and Tingle.............


Tingle confirmed for Smash 4
damn OP bomb dropping


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone here ever even play Rosie Rupeeland? I was surprised. Not amazing, but it's way better than you'd think. Weirder than even Majora's Mask.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 3, 2013)

Since Sonic has been confirmed for Smash 4, is there the possibility of playing as Dr. Robotnik?

I wonder what kind of moves he'd have. For that matter, would he fight on foot, or in his Egg-O-Mattic because he's a coward?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

I highly doubt they'd have Eggman playable before Tails, Knuckles, Metal Sonic, Amy, or Shadow. Personally, I'd take Amy. She never got enough attention in the games and I'd love to see some hammer combat with her.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I highly doubt they'd have Eggman playable before Tails, Knuckles, Metal Sonic, Amy, or Shadow. Personally, I'd take Amy. She never got enough attention in the games and I'd love to see some hammer combat with her.


no



no on amy


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

Nooneaskedyou


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Nooneaskedyou


youshouldntopenyourmouth


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't because I'm actually typing. Not talking. -w-

Also, with the delay of DKC and PS4 coming, I'm just sitting here thinking...
This is like the Joker interrogation scene from Dark Knight.

PS4 to Nintendo:

_"You have nothing, NOTHING to threaten me with! Nothing to do with all your strength."_


----------

